# Kleidung von Decathlon - Erfahrungen, Meinungen ect.



## Denyodp (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Vom Aldi Thread inspiriert eröffne ich diesen Thread um gezielter über die Kleidung/Ausrüstung von Decathlon diskutieren zu können. Ich werde von den Kleidungsstücken die ich bereits besitze noch Erfahrungsberichte nachliefern und würde mich freuen wenn andere hier ebenfalls mitwirken.

*edit*
Toll wäre es wenn die Produktbezeichnung evtl. sogar ein Link zum Produkt im Shop genannt wird. Damit man auch weiß über was gesprochen wird.

Viele Grüße, Dennis!


----------



## swe68 (9. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Stücke aus dem Wanderprogramm sind nicht schlecht. Bin sonst kein Billigfan, aber das Zeug hält wirklich gut. Die Öko-Baumwolle-T-Shirts mag ich für zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (9. Juli 2015)

Die Merinoware taugt ebenfalls durch die Bank.


----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Die 500er Enduro Helme sehen gar nicht schlecht aus, aber vermutlich zu schlecht belüftet


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2015)

auch wenns nich zur bekleidung gehört, hab von denen nen trinkrucksack. absolut emfehlenswert. hat ne grosse 3 liter trinkblase, welche gut zu befüllen und reinigen ist. massig platz, dazu ne möglichkeit nen helm oder protektoren zu befestigen. viele sinnvolle taschen und regenschutz. dazu nen x-verschluss auf der brust, welche mit metallschnalle sogar platz für ne actioncam (extra für vorgesehen) gibt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Juli 2015)

Hab mir mal die Gepolsterten Unterhosen von Decathlon geholt zum teste wie die sind.
Ich zieh sie unter meine Endura Short MT500 an und bin gespannt wie die sind.

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unterwasche-boxershorts-herren-schwarz-id_8048808.html

Weil ich eh schon dort war hab ich mir auch gleich Socken mit die finde ich super!

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-socken-500-weiß-rot-id_8243730.html


----------



## greifswald (9. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit den kurzen Radhosen mit Trägern des Modells "520" für 50€ sehr zufrieden. Die Geleinlage taugt meinem Hintern eher als dickere Schaumstoffeinlagen. In XXL gibt es sie gerade in belgischen Nationalfarben für 25€ online. Bei Lieferung zum shop auch ohne Porto.
Update: 25€-Version nur noch in "S" verfügbar:http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mit-tragern-520-herren-schwarz-belgien-id_8328768.html

Die Langen polsterlosen Radhosen haben mir allerdings nicht gepasst (lang=dick)
Die Softshell-Treckingjacken für auch ca. 50€ sind für den Alltag sehr gut. Schöne Details, u.a. kann man auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit 2 Reißverschlüsse zur Durchlüftung öffnen.
Die müsste es sein:http://www.decathlon.de/softshelljacke-forclaz-900-warm-herren-id_8233901.html

Online gibt es aktuell auch wieder ein Flickenset mit Tasche und Barbieri Nano-Pumpe für 6€. Die Pumpe kostet sonst schon 10€. Sie ist aber wirklich nur eine absolute Notfallpumpe. http://www.decathlon.de/reparaturset-barbieri-id_8302933.html

Online gbts aktuell auch einen Minimalsttrinkrucksack (2L Blase + 5L Stauraum)für 10€ - Test steht noch aus ;-)
http://www.decathlon.de/rucksack-mountain-trail-5-l-id_8300121.html#

Die Neoprene-Überschuhe haben auch ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Ich trage sie über Adida-SPD-Schuhe mit dicker Sohle. Sie fallen allerdings sehr klein aus. Gerade bei klobigen MTB-Schuhen wird es eng. http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-uberschuhe-300-schwarz-id_8281458.html

Was mir im Laden nicht gefallen hat: Die Trinkflaschen aus BPA-freiem Kunststoff. Sehen aus, wie Nalgene-Kopien, sind aber bei weitem nicht so praktisch und hochwertig.


----------



## sub-xero (10. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal von Decathlon ein Langarmshirt und eine Softshellhose gekauft. Beides waren Fehlkäufe, weil man darunter wesentlich stärker schwitzt als unter guter Markenkleidung. Ich bin inzwischen davon abgekommen, Discounterware zu kaufen.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe von Decathlon die MTB Shorts 300 und 500 und finde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut, bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt.
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-300-schwarz-id_8299634.html
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-schwarz-id_8330561.html

Zum testen habe ich mir auch eine kurze Hose mit Trägern bestellt, die noch auf die erste Ausfahrt wartet. Die Anprobe fiel aber schon mal sehr positiv aus.
http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mit-tragern-500-herren-schwarz-rot-id_8327987.html

als kostengünstiges Trikot kann ich das Kurzarm-Radtrikot 300 empfehlen, es trägt sich sehr angenehm, übersteht auch Buschkontakte auf dem Trail und nutz auch beim Kontakt mit dem Klettverschluss(Aufrollbare Gurt-Enden) meines Rucksackes nicht ab.
http://www.decathlon.de/kurzarm-radtrikot-300-herren-blau-id_8296067.html


Generell muss ich noch sagen, dass die Sachen meistens etwas kleiner ausfallen aber der Umtausch oder die Rückerstattung war bei Decathlon bisher immer reibungslos.

Gruß Jens

@greifswald 
Hat der Rucksack eine Regenhülle?


----------



## Alumini (10. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Kalenji Ekiden Laufshirts in Benutzung. Sehr dünn, sehr leicht. Fünf Euro. Auch als zweite Schicht, bspw. über nem Langarmfunktionsshirt zum Sommerbiken. Oder für den Strand, etc..

Ebenso die BTWIN Aerofit Unterwäsche Langarmshirts. Ich habe beim Biken und Rennradfahren grundsätzlich Funktionsshirts drunter, und diese finde ich sehr gut, erfüllen ihre Funktion wie es sein soll. Kein Vergleich zu den Aldi-Teilen (die "klitschen", bleiben nass und man [ICH] kühlt sofort aus wenn man stehenbleibt). Sind mindestens ebensogut wie die Runnerspoint Hausmarke-Shirts, die trage ich auch ständig.

Die 520er Socken erfüllen auch ihren Zweck, sitzen gut und sind haltbar.

Trikots zum Rennradfahren fand ich schwierig für mich (schlank, kein Bauchansatz), da sie sich meistens vor der Brust gewellt haben. Das 500er Langarm Trikot sitzt ok. Gibt bessere Schnitte, Stoffe und Designs (kosten dann aber gerne 100 aufwärts), kann man sich aber mal anschauen.

Für meinen Geschmack muss man mindestens die 500er, oft besser die höheren Serien, wählen, darunter ist oft in der Tat "billig". Schnitt und Funktion stehen weit zurück. Aber manchmal reicht das ja auch. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

(Würde bei der Suche nach "P/L-Siegern" auch immer die Rose-Produkte in Betracht ziehen.)


----------



## greifswald (10. Juli 2015)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> @greifswald
> Hat der Rucksack eine Regenhülle?



Keine Ahnung, Lieferung steht noch aus. Wenn es nicht dabei steht, wird er wohl keine haben. Bei 10€ aber auch zu verschmerzen. Für Touren habe ich noch richtige Rucksäcke von Vaude und Deuter mit Hülle. Wobei ich Deuter erheblich praktischer als Vaude finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (10. Juli 2015)

Hab seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr ein Langarm Merino Unterhemdchen von denen und wirklich oft benutzt/getragen/gewaschen. Jetzt geht es aber mit ihm zu Ende, allerdings hat es im Sale auch nur 10 € gekostet -> 

ciiaooo


----------



## pfeifferheiko (10. Juli 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kalenji Ekiden Laufshirts in Benutzung. Sehr dünn, sehr leicht. Fünf Euro. Auch als zweite Schicht, bspw. über nem Langarmfunktionsshirt zum Sommerbiken. Oder für den Strand, etc.



hatte davon auch mal eins getestet , es trägt sich auf der haut wie Sandpapier, hab ich am nächsten tag zurückgegeben.

hab natürlich noch andere Shirts ausprobiert und das ist meine nummer 1 geworden und bis heute geblieben.
http://www.domyos.com.de/shirt-tee-good-50-fitness-herren-blau-id_8278628

kostet auch zwischen 2-5€ je nach aktion, hab 4 stück davon rumliegen.

es trägt sich im Gegensatz zu den kalenji so wie man es sich wünscht"samtweich" auf der haut ist zu dem extrem elastisch"kann man locker 30-40% dehnen!"
durch diese tolle Elastizität kann man es körperanliegend"wie kompressionsbekleidung" tragen oder eben locker wie ein T-Shirt.

funktionstechnisch ist es auch sehr überzeugend,
von keinem markenhersteller"craft und co" ist mir bisher ein Produkt untergekommen das schweiß besser abtransportiert als dieses Modell.
im besten fall waren marken Produkte gleich gut, besser war noch keins.

einzige schwächen.
keine schönen flatt nähte wie man es von luxusprodukten meist kennt und der schnitt ist recht einfach.
4cm länger könnte es auch sein.

im winter trag ich es beim biken als funktionsunterwäsche in größe M körperanliegend, so wird schweiß ratz fatz nach aussen von der haut weggeleitet.
im frühjahr oder sommer trage ich größe L "also lockerer" wie ein Shirt und benutze es solo zum beipielsweise joggen am morgen.

ne richtig tolle Sache das teil, einfach mal ausprobieren.

ist in den letzten 3 jahren mein liebstes Sport kunstfaser-shirt geworden, da es so vielseitig ist.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> auch wenns nich zur bekleidung gehört, hab von denen nen trinkrucksack. absolut emfehlenswert. hat ne grosse 3 liter trinkblase, welche gut zu befüllen und reinigen ist. massig platz, dazu ne möglichkeit nen helm oder protektoren zu befestigen. viele sinnvolle taschen und regenschutz. dazu nen x-verschluss auf der brust, welche mit metallschnalle sogar platz für ne actioncam (extra für vorgesehen) gibt.



http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-720-grau-schwarz-id_8327936.html


----------



## Seebl (11. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Decathlon-Zeug ist es so ne Sache. Von gut bis mies ist da alles dabei.
Die Trinkblase an sich ist nicht schlecht, nutze ich mit einem Camelbak-Mundstück und einem Deuter-Rucksack.

Kleidung sollte man anprobieren, die Schnitte sind manchmal ziemlich abenteuerlich. Empfehlen kann ich die Trikots für 8€. Sitzen recht angenehm (nicht zu eng) und tragen sich top. Hingucker sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## un1e4shed (12. Juli 2015)

Das wird nur versendet, seh ich das richtig? Wie ist das mit der Rückgabe bzw. Rückversand?


----------



## uncle_ffm (12. Juli 2015)

Kannst dir die Sachen auch direkt in nen Laden liefern lassen. Dort kann man auch die Sachen wieder umtauschen. Auf der Homepage kann man sich die Standorte der Läden anzeigen lassen. 
Ansonsten eben nach Hause liefern lassen und ggf. zurückschicken.

Bin bislang sehr zufrieden mit den Klamotten. Für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (12. Juli 2015)

Und wie läuft das mit dem Rückversand? Ab 50€ kostenlos, ansonsten selbst zahlen?


----------



## uncle_ffm (12. Juli 2015)

Hab bisher alles nach Wallau schicken lassen und musste bisher auch nichts beanstanden. 
Ansonsten einfach mal bei decathlon auf Homepage schauen. Dort ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2015)

Du hast nen vorfrankierten Aufkleber dabei, bekommst aber halt  die Versandkosten nicht erstattet nur die Artikel selbst... 
Kann bis jetzt aber auch sagen, bin mit den Klamotten zufrieden, habe erst gerade mal wieder was bestellt... 
Habe vor nem Jahr 5 oder 6 hardshell jacken bestellt auch richtig teure 300EUR jacken. Entschieden habe ich mich letztlich für eine 150EUR Jacke von decathlon, die mir am meisten zusagte, qualitativ und funktionell braucht sich diese nicht hinter den teuren jacken zu verstecken!  Es geht halt deutlich weniger kohle für Werbung druff. 


Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## horror (12. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich geh immer gern in ne Filiale, einfach weil ich mir generell bei Klamotten mit der Größe immer unsicher bin und gern anprobier.

Ansonsten zahlt man glaub ich 4€ versandkostne, welche man auch nicht erstattet bekommt, der rückversand ist dann aber kostenlos wenn einem was nicht gefällt


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Juli 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Gepolsterten Unterhosen von Decathlon geholt zum teste wie die sind.
> Ich zieh sie unter meine Endura Short MT500 an und bin gespannt wie die sind.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unterwasche-boxershorts-herren-schwarz-id_8048808.html
> ...



Bitte gib einen Bericht drüber. Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Polsterhose.
Hab  schon Marken wie Craft, Izumi und co gehabt...naja

Die Socken hab ich mir auch raus gesucht, bestell ich bei einer grossen Bestellung mit


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch in die Filiale gehen wenn diese mit vertretbarem Aufwand/kosten erreichbar wäre. Je nach Artikel fahr ich auch die 80km eine strecke, aber halt nicht für nen paar shirts und ne Hose..  

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (13. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


bock, den spam zu löschen/deaktivieren?


----------



## nightwolf (13. Juli 2015)

Hab mal Kalenji Hosen gekauft, die nach EU Groessenskala 'M' haetten sein sollen.
Laut US-Skala waren sie 'S', deswegen passen sie meiner Tochter und nicht mir  

Diese EU-Groessenskala ist jedenfalls fuern Ar§, nur die US-Skala haut hin, ist um eine Groesse versetzt. 
Also, wer 'M' braucht, muss 'L' bestellen usw.


----------



## Nugman (13. Juli 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Gepolsterten Unterhosen von Decathlon geholt zum teste wie die sind.
> Ich zieh sie unter meine Endura Short MT500 an und bin gespannt wie die sind.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unterwasche-boxershorts-herren-schwarz-id_8048808.html



Hat diese Hose nicht diesen billigen Schaumstofflappen als Polster?

Deutlich besser sind diese hier:
http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8304713.html
http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-700-herren-schwarz-id_8241509.html

Das Polster der 500er Hose ist schon ganz ordentlich - sogar etwas besser als das Polster meiner Craft-Shorts, die immerhin 120 EUR gekostet hat. Das Polster der 700er steckt auch das recht gute Polster meiner Unterhose von Löffler in die Tasche. Ich habe das gleiche Polster in meiner Winterhose. Prädikat: uneingeschränkt langstreckentauglich. Soweit ich weiß benutzt das Tour de France Team von FDJ Hosen mit diesem Polster.
Die Winterhose ist übrigens auch empfehlenswert: http://www.decathlon.de/lange-fahrrad-tragerhose-700-herren-mit-membran-id_8282699.html


----------



## Denyodp (13. Juli 2015)

Kurzes Feedback meinerseits. Ich habe ja eine größere Bestellung bei Decathlon gemacht. Siehe:



Denyodp schrieb:


> Einen separaten Decathlon Thread gibt es nicht, oder? Ich habe mir ein paar Sachen bestellt:
> 
> Trikot MTB 500: 29,90€
> http://www.decathlon.de/kurzarm-radtrikot-mtb-500-herren-schwarz-orange-id_8328035.html
> ...



Alle Kleidungsstücke machen einen guten bis sehr guten Eindruck. Die MTB-Short 500 passt mir wunderbar in L. Von dieser Hose habe ich das Vorjahresmodell schon seit gut 12 Monaten im Einsatz. Sie wurde recht oft gewaschen und zeigt keinereli Ermüdungserscheinungen. Träg sich angenehm und die Tasche mit dem Reißverschluss ist auch praktisch. Eine zweite auf der linken Seite wäre toll.

Die Trikots hatte ich in M und L bestellt. Was meine normale Größe für T-Shirts, Fussballtrikots ect. ist. In L war es schon ziemlich eng weshalb ich es nun in XL bestellt habe. Ich bin 1,75m groß und wiege ziemlich genau 75 KG. Mit etwas weniger Bauch hätte L wohl gepasst 

Die Rad Undershort 700 Comp kostet derzeit in weiß nur 24,90 €. Sie macht ebenfalls einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Die Undershort 500 fahre ich schon recht lang und bin begeistert. Wenn die 700 da noch ein Schüppchen drauf legt bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Bzgl. Versand/Retoure. Bislang völlig unproblematisch. Versandkosten betragen 3,95€. Wenn man Teile zurückschickt weil sie nicht passen kann man sich diese in einer anderen Größe kostenlos zuschicken lassen. Das ist schon fair seitens Decathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. Juli 2015)

Nugman schrieb:


> Hat diese Hose nicht diesen billigen Schaumstofflappen als Polster?
> 
> Deutlich besser sind diese hier:
> http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8304713.html
> ...



Hast recht da war nur so ein eingenähter Lappen drin deshalb war ich heut gleich wieder dort und diese zurückgebracht und mir die 500er aus deinem Link geholt und auch gleich getestet und zufrieden. Super ist das Gummi wo die Hose dort hält wo sie hingehört.


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

Das taugt wohl eher nichts oder?
http://www.decathlon.de/knieschoner-500-id_8306070.html


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juli 2015)

hatte mal schoner von denen gehabt, die waren tierisch unbequem... wurden umgetauscht.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja die sind Schrott.....


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

HD-EVA-Schaum, zertifiziert nach EN 1621-1

Sagt mir erstmal nicht viel, mit SAStec aber nicht vergleichbar oder?


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

Und was entspricht dort Hosengröße 50 und Oberkörper 48 ?


----------



## Seebl (13. Juli 2015)

Gerade bei Hosen ist das so eine Sache. Die Modelle fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

Bei den Trikots soll angeblich sogar die Größen falsch aufgedruckt sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2015)

Bei Bekleidung habe ich kein Problem mit Größen gehabt ,bis jetzt, einfach mal auf die Größetabelle (welche Größe wählen) klicken und das abgefragte maß einstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (13. Juli 2015)

Trikots kenne ich nur die günstigen, einfachen. Die fallen recht normal aus m.M.n..

Die Short sehr unterschiedlich. War am Wochenende mal wieder mal dort weil ich schauen wollte ob sich was geändert hat. Die 300er klemmen mir die Juwelen ein, 500er passen optimal, die lange Hose sitzt komplett zu eng. Alles in Gr. M.


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

Bei Körpergröße/Gewicht normale Größe?


----------



## Seebl (13. Juli 2015)

1,74m, knapp über 70kg.

Größe sonst zwischen S und M, das Decathlon-Zeug probiere ich nicht mehr in S an.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> HD-EVA-Schaum, zertifiziert nach EN 1621-1
> 
> Sagt mir erstmal nicht viel, mit SAStec aber nicht vergleichbar oder?


EVA-Schaum ist meines Wissens ganz normaler Schaumstoff ohne jegliche Verhärtung beim Aufprall oder sonstigen Firlefanz.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

Die blaue 500er Hose kostet jetzt sogar nur noch 10€.

Die wäre auch ein guter Deal gewesen:
http://www.decathlon.de/lightshelljacke-forclaz-600-damen-grun-id_8208990.html
Zwar für Frauen aber bei den Trikots von Aldi passten die mir sogar besser


----------



## horror (14. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Die blaue 500er Hose kostet jetzt sogar nur noch 10€.
> 
> Die wäre auch ein guter Deal gewesen:
> http://www.decathlon.de/lightshelljacke-forclaz-600-damen-grun-id_8208990.html
> Zwar für Frauen aber bei den Trikots von Aldi passten die mir sogar besser



danke für den link, gibt da unten ja noch 2-3 andere modelle, online zwar nimmer, laut filialanzeiger bei mir vor ort aber noch verfügbar, die freundin bedankt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

Kannst ja mal gucken ob die grüne in XL auch für Männer passt


----------



## Keepiru (15. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze seit einer ganzen Weile die "Techfresh 50" - Shirts als "Trikot".
Einfach nur Spitze. Mit Abstand meine liebste oberste Schicht. 
Die 4€, die Decathlon für die Shirts aufruft, sind ein Witz.


----------



## fone (15. Juli 2015)

decay schrieb:


> Die Merinoware taugt ebenfalls durch die Bank.


Wie schauts denn mit dem Geruch aus? Haben ja einen recht hohen Kunstfaser Anteil wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## decay (15. Juli 2015)

@fone gute Frage, ehrlich gesagt hätte ich da nix bemerkt, habe aber auch nicht drauf geachtet, müsste aber der Theorie nach ja dann mehr riechen. Bei einer Mehrtagestour hab ich jetzt auch kein Problem gehabt, da sollte man es ja wahrnehmen.


----------



## fone (15. Juli 2015)

Danke. Normale Funktionskleidung nimmt man ja recht schnell "wahr". 

Ich stell mir das so vo:, je mehr Kunstfaser, desto früher fängt es an zu müffeln. theoretisch ja kein problem weil man zuhause waschen kann. 
wäre aber interessant wenn man mal länger unterwegs ist.
ich zieh immer icebreaker t-shirt an um in die arbeit zu radeln. kein geruch auch nach tagen.


----------



## decay (15. Juli 2015)

Ja, das kenn ich von mehrtägigen Skitourendingenskirchen, könnts aber nicht genau sagen für die Decathlon Sachen. Die etwas teureren Shirts haben wohl nur etwas Elasthan drin. Einfach mal ausprobieren, für  10-15 Euro macht man nicht viel verkehrt.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei den shirts keine Probleme mit geruchsbildung gehabt auch nach mehreren Tagen auf rucksacktour...


----------



## Keepiru (15. Juli 2015)

Den einzigen Geruch der mir da jemals aufgefallen ist: "Schaaf" 
Wenn sie nass und neu sind. Lässt aber im Lauf der Zeit nach.


----------



## Seebl (15. Juli 2015)

Werde nach und nach immer mal wieder was probieren.

Habe übrigens auch die Smartphone-Halterung für den Vorbau ab und zu im Einsatz. Macht makellos das was sie soll.
Handschuhe habe ich jetzt ein Paar durch, da kommt was anderes , ergonomisch aber konnte ich auch nichts aussetzen.

Schlimmste sind aber die Läden an sich. Die verwandeln sich nachmittags zu einer Spielwiese für Kinder. Keine Ahnung was die Eltern machen, die Kinder schnappen sich da irgendein Sportgerät und fahren Slalom um den Rest der Kunden. Sehr anstrengend, daher versuche ich immer so schnell wie möglich fertig mit dem Einkauf zu sein.

Auffallend ist auch, dass bei den Artikeln die man im Alltag tragen kann oft nichts mehr ab XL da ist. Das werden dann wohl die Eltern sein!


----------



## Denyodp (15. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Ich besitze bislang kein Langarmtrikot zum radeln. Habe immer meine Laufshirts genommen. Jetzt überlege ich mir ein Radtrikot zu kaufen. Derzeit hat Decathlon einige Herbst/Winter Sachen reduziert. Was haltet ihr denn von diesem hier:
https://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-tech-plus-2-in-1-herren-neongelb-id_8329260.html

Meint ihr es lohnt sich das mal zu testen? Von 60€ auf 30€ reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (16. Juli 2015)

Hab die Sachen jetzt hier. 
Bin 1,76 so ca. 72kg, eher schmal aber ein klein wenig Hüftgold. Bei Hosen hab ich 48-50 je nach Hersteller.

Auf den Labels steht bei M noch z.B. Hose:
Cm 78-81
EU M
US S
BR M
RU 46

Die 500er Hose sitzt in L perfekt. Verstellbaren Bund gibts aber keinen. Für 10€ ein Schnapper. Der Stoff wirkt allerdings auch sehr dünn, wenn man ne BIB drunter hat, auch nicht verkehrt.
Bei der 300er Hose ist die L am Bauch viel zu weit und die M quetscht die Beine zu sehr ein. Aber in L mit Gürtel ist Ok. Muss ich mir überlegen ob ich die behalte für 15€.

Die Trikots für 8€ sind einwandfrei. In M sitzen die körperbetont, bei L war es mir zu flatterig aber ich mag die generell eher enger.


----------



## Denyodp (16. Juli 2015)

Mal zur Info und als Bewertung/Feedback zum Decathlon-Shop.

Ich hatte das MTB Trikot 500 für 29,90€ bestellt und geliefert bekommen. Während der Versandphase wurde im Shop der Preis des Trikots auf 19,95 € reduziert. Dies habe ich per Konatktformular Decathlon mitgeteilt und gefragt ob es möglich ist das mir der Differenzbetrag erstattet wird. Heute habe ich eine Mail erhalten das genau dies gemacht wird. Klasse, sehr unkompliziert!!! So etwas freut mich sehr und das nenne ich Kundenfreundlichkeit!


----------



## swe68 (16. Juli 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Diese EU-Groessenskala ist jedenfalls fuern Ar§, nur die US-Skala haut hin, ist um eine Groesse versetzt.
> Also, wer 'M' braucht, muss 'L' bestellen usw.


Sehe ich nicht so....
Ich habe fast immer S, wie sonst auch. Bei einer Sache habe ich mal M genommen, das lag aber am Schnitt.


----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab's heute an die Facebook Pinnwand von Decathlon geschafft.  Ich weiß... Wayne interessiert es. 

Das Material von denen ist aber auch in Sachen Preis/Leistung wirklich gut.

https://www.facebook.com/decathlon.deutschland/posts/872702579432140


----------



## MucPaul (18. Juli 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich besitze bislang kein Langarmtrikot zum radeln. Habe immer meine Laufshirts genommen. Jetzt überlege ich mir ein Radtrikot zu kaufen. Derzeit hat Decathlon einige Herbst/Winter Sachen reduziert. Was haltet ihr denn von diesem hier:
> https://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-tech-plus-2-in-1-herren-neongelb-id_8329260.html
> ...



Wie willst Du eine Thermojacke für den Spätherbst jetzt im Vollsommer bei 35°C testen, ob sie was taugt?
In Dubai in der gekühlten Skiarena?


----------



## greifswald (18. Juli 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich besitze bislang kein Langarmtrikot zum radeln. Habe immer meine Laufshirts genommen. Jetzt überlege ich mir ein Radtrikot zu kaufen. Derzeit hat Decathlon einige Herbst/Winter Sachen reduziert. Was haltet ihr denn von diesem hier:
> https://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-tech-plus-2-in-1-herren-neongelb-id_8329260.html
> ...



Ich hatte es gerade im Laden an. Die Arme sind sehr eng geschnitten. Muss man mögen


----------



## greifswald (18. Juli 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den kurzen Radhosen mit Trägern des Modells "520" für 50€ sehr zufrieden. Die Geleinlage taugt meinem Hintern eher als dickere Schaumstoffeinlagen. In XXL gibt es sie gerade in belgischen Nationalfarben für 25€ online. Bei Lieferung zum shop auch ohne Porto.
> Update: 25€-Version nur noch in "S" verfügbar:http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mit-tragern-520-herren-schwarz-belgien-id_8328768.html
> 
> Die Langen polsterlosen Radhosen haben mir allerdings nicht gepasst (lang=dick)
> ...



Ich habe soeben eine Bestellung im Laden abgeholt. Der Rucksack ist für 10€ wirklich nicht zu bemängeln. Ich hatte mich allerdings vertan. Die Trinkblase umfasst nur 1L. Ich habe ansonsten keinen Trinkrucksack zum Quaillätsvergleich. Die Trinkblase ist sehr simpel gestaltet. Sie ist konstruiert wie die Wasserdichten Handybeutel mit Knickverschluss. Dadurch optimal zu reinigen. WIe lange die Konstruktion hält kann ich nicht sagen.

Die Radhose 520 mit dem (teureren) Gelpolster ist wieder top. Das Barbieri Reparaturset ist für den Preis auch unschlagbar.

Diese Jacke:
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradjacke-700-herren-schwarz-weiß-blau-id_8282711.html
hatte ich auch bestellt. Mir passte der Schnitt absolut nicht. Bei 1,92m ca. 82kg war sie in 2XL ausreichend lang aber an den Armen zu eng. In XL war sie zu kurz. Umtausch im Laden allerdings problemlos. Zu meinem Erstaunen gab es direkt Bargeld.

Im Laden habe ich mir dann noch die Handschuhe gekauft:
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-handschuhe-mtb-520-schwarz-id_8296115.html

Mir passte sowohl XL als auch XXL. XXL war ein Tick bequemer. Handschuhe sind sehr dünn. Ich hoffe auf gute Druchlüftung und weniger Blutspuren an den Dornen am Singletrail ;-) Aufgrund der fehlenden Verstärkung im Daumenbereich befürchte ich eine eingeschränkte Haltbarkeit


----------



## Denyodp (18. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wie willst Du eine Thermojacke für den Spätherbst jetzt im Vollsommer bei 35°C testen, ob sie was taugt?
> In Dubai in der gekühlten Skiarena?



Genau deswegen frage ich doch hier nach Meinungen/Erfahrungen.


----------



## xrated (18. Juli 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Im Laden habe ich mir dann noch die Handschuhe gekauft:
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-handschuhe-mtb-520-schwarz-id_8296115.html



Die sind schon relativ teuer. Ich hab mir mal für ähnlich Geld sehr dünne Handschuhe von Scott gekauft.

Ob sowas brauchbar ist?
http://www.decathlon.de/hand-protektor-defense-wrist--id_8286542.html

Ist die mit Polster in Rennradhosen vergleichbar?
http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8304713.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horror (18. Juli 2015)

bei decathlon gibt es generell 3 arten von sitzpolstern, einmal ein ganz mega günstiges komplett ohne form und allem, einfach nur bissl schaumstoff oder so

dann das oben verlinkte rote

und das blaue(blau/schwarze)

letzteres ist das qualitativ hochwertigste

bin bisher immer mit dem roten gefahren und fands ok, werd nu aber auch umsteigen aufs blaue


----------



## Stollenfahrer (18. Juli 2015)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Zum testen habe ich mir auch eine kurze Hose mit Trägern bestellt, die noch auf die erste Ausfahrt wartet. Die Anprobe fiel aber schon mal sehr positiv aus.
> http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mit-tragern-500-herren-schwarz-rot-id_8327987.html



Ich habe mit der Hose nun schon einige Touren gemacht und bin begeistert, die Träger drücken nicht, das Sitzpolster ist an der richtigen Stelle und hält auch bei längeren Touren und die Größe M passt bei mir (1,80m, 75-77kg) perfekt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## greifswald (19. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Die sind schon relativ teuer. Ich hab mir mal für ähnlich Geld sehr dünne Handschuhe von Scott gekauf


Für Decathlon tatsächlich relativ teuer. Kaufgrund war eher die Möglichkeit zur Anprobe vor Ort. Da helfen dann auch keine Gleichteuren Labelprodukte, wenn ich sie nur per Post bekommen würde. Das Regal war.mit den Handschuhen gefüllt, vermutlich wirds die Dinger bei Saisonende für die Hälfte geben.


----------



## Denyodp (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe von Quechua auch dieses "Buff"-Tuch im Einsatz:

http://www.decathlon.de/multifunktionstuch-mountain-trail-schwarz-id_8301526.html
4,00€

Dieses ist im Vergleich zu einem deutlich teureren HAD-Tuch qualitativ besser. Das HAD-Tuch fin nach einigen Wäschen bereits an zu fusseln und blich aus. Das von Decathlon sieht dagegen noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Für kleines Geld sehr empfehlenswert.

Für 3,95€ gibt es auch diese in verschiedenen Farben:
http://www.decathlon.de/multifunktionstuch-forclaz-dry-blau-id_8328003.html


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juli 2015)

Nugman schrieb:


> Hat diese Hose nicht diesen billigen Schaumstofflappen als Polster?
> 
> Deutlich besser sind diese hier:
> http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8304713.html
> ...



Mit der 700 Comp Hose bin ich bisher nicht so ganz glücklich. Ist wohl tatsächlich eher auf eine gestrecke Sitzposition ausgelegt, auf meinem Enduro kam mir das Polster da etwas zu schmal vor, dafür im Schritt etwas zu breit.
Einmal probiere ich sie noch, ansonsten versuche ich sie zu verkaufen.

Bei der Größe ist M übrigens bei 167cm und 60kg schon fast zu eng. Ich hatte zuerst S bestellt, weil ich sonst eigentlich immer S habe, aber dort war das nochmal ne Nummer kleiner. Liegt evtl. daran, dass die M eine S in US-Größen ist, und meine sonstigen Hosen alle nach US Maßstäben gelabelt sind... ich weiß es nicht (bei Platzangst brauch ich übrigens XS bei den Hosen).


----------



## greifswald (3. August 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit der 700 Comp Hose bin ich bisher nicht so ganz glücklich. Ist wohl tatsächlich eher auf eine gestrecke Sitzposition ausgelegt, auf meinem Enduro kam mir das Polster da etwas zu schmal vor, dafür im Schritt etwas zu breit.
> Einmal probiere ich sie noch, ansonsten versuche ich sie zu verkaufen.
> 
> Bei der Größe ist M übrigens bei 167cm und 60kg schon fast zu eng. Ich hatte zuerst S bestellt, weil ich sonst eigentlich immer S habe, aber dort war das nochmal ne Nummer kleiner. Liegt evtl. daran, dass die M eine S in US-Größen ist, und meine sonstigen Hosen alle nach US Maßstäben gelabelt sind... ich weiß es nicht (bei Platzangst brauch ich übrigens XS bei den Hosen).




Sind evtl. die 700er anders geschnitten als die 520er? Beide haben das blau Gelpolster. Die 520er in kurz passt mir in XL gut, 2XL ist auch tragbar. Ich habe nun auch die 700er als lange Hose gekauft und die sitzt erheblich schlechter. Als wäre das Polster an einer anderen Position (weiter vorne/bzw dort breiter). k.a. ob das bei der kurzen Version auch so ist.

Ich kann auch keinen echten Vorteil der 700er zur günstigeren 520er entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horror (3. August 2015)

hab mir nu auch mal die 700er gegönnt und mich richtig fett gefühlt, auch wenn ich bissl zu viel auf der Hüfte hab, aber bis XXL komm ich sont nie 
hab mir verschiedene größen bestellt, L, XL & 2XL und war zwischen XL & 2XL am entscheiden, am Bauch saß die 2XL leicht besser, bzw lockerer und dadurch bequemer, das Polster saß da aber nicht mehr richtig

Nunja 25€ die 700er in weiß geholt und bin zufrieden, hab noch ne 500er also mit dem roten Polster und bin zufrieden, dazu noch nen rotes glaub 520er oder 320 trikot für ~9€ reduziert, ne regenhose für 12€ (die irgendwie extrem lang geschnitten ist, aber dadurch sind die schuhe wohl auch geschützt) und noch anderen ausrüstungskrams

bin rundum zufrieden und besitze nun meine 2 bis 2 1/2 sets zum radeln, damit erstmal glücklich


----------



## xrated (3. August 2015)

Normales Schaumstoff bringt fast gar nichts, drückt sich nur platt. Das Polster der 700er sieht eigentlich auch so aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2015)

Das 700er Polster ist mit Gel und relativ fest/zäh.
Bin jetzt ein zweites Mal damit gefahren, und es war zwar besser als beim ersten Mal, aber gegen Ende wurds wieder unangenehm. Mir kommt vor, als würden das Polster von der Breite her nicht ganz reichen (bei meinem massiven 9,5cm Sitzknochenabstand).


----------



## Nugman (3. August 2015)

Also ich hab einen Sitzknochenabstand von 14cm und weder mit dem 700er noch mit dem 500er Polster irgendwelche Probleme. Vielleicht sitzt es für Deinen Bobbes etwas zu weit vorn?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2015)

Kann sein, ist wie gesagt auf nem Enduro mit der entsprechend aufrechten Sitzposition.


----------



## Simon Katsch (6. August 2015)

Moin,

ich habe folgendes Trikot und Radhose gekauft.

http://www.decathlon.de/kurzarm-radtrikot-500-herren-schwarz-blau-weiß-id_8327986.html

http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mit-tragern-520-herren-schwarz-grau-id_8328899.html

war gestern das erste mal unterwegs auf einer Tour (2,5std) und bin zufrieden. trägt sich beides angenehm und das Nippel wund machen des Trikots blieb aus, wobei ich sehr damit gerechnet habe.
Das Polster bei der Hose ist auch angenehm. Habe außerdem noch ein Merino-T-Shirt gekauft und auch das macht einen guten Eindruck...


----------



## nightwolf (18. August 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal Hosen in L kommen lassen. Die passen jetzt. 
Die M hab ich meinem Magermodell-Toechterchen abgetreten, die hat sich gefreut  
Fuer sie kaufe ich sonst XS oder S, Konfektionsgroesse 34 oder 36. 

Im Anhang das Label mit der (Sued-??) Europa und der US (= Mittel- und Nordeuropa) Skala


----------



## Herrma (20. August 2015)

bei decathlon richte ich mich bei der wahl meiner kleidung nach den nummern, die die verwenden um die qualität zu unterscheiden (zb. 300, 500, 520, 700....) das einfache zeug passt mir in der regel nicht, da ich relativ groß und leicht bin (186cm, 69kg) ist mir es mir meistens zu kurz und zu weit. mit den höheren nummer (520,700) komme ich bei den hosen mit einer M sehr gut klar, l würde sicherlich auch noch gut passen. wenn man aber etwas bauch hat, dann sollte man eher mit xl anfangen, oder hosen mit kleinerer nummer kaufen. 

die hosen sind im moment sehr günstig, aber nur mal so neben bei


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2015)

Herrma schrieb:


> (...) die hosen sind im moment sehr günstig, aber nur mal so neben bei


Naja, nicht alle  - Die, die ich mir vor kurzem bestellt habe, ist unveraendert.  
http://www.decathlon.de/laufhose-7-8-tights-atmungsaktiv-kiprun-herren-schwarz-id_8324574.html 
Haette mich auch fast ein wenig gewurmt, wenn die direkt *nach* meinem Einkauf billiger werden  

Verguenstigte Angebote gibt es aber immer wieder mal, es lohnt u. U. oefters mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Denyodp (21. August 2015)

Decathlon scheint da sehr kulant zu sein. Ich hatte letztens ein Trikot gekauft welches dann ein paar Tage später 10 € günstiger zu haben war. Ich habe das per Kontaktformular mitgeteilt und die 10€ gutgeschrieben bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herrma (21. August 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja, nicht alle  - Die, die ich mir vor kurzem bestellt


 ich spreche auch von den fahrradhosen und die 520er undb700er kosten zum teil nur noch die Hälfte


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2015)

Herrma schrieb:


> ich spreche auch von den fahrradhosen und die 520er undb700er kosten zum teil nur noch die Hälfte


Du meinst vermutlich Fahrradhosen mit 'Windel', ich nehm lieber welche ohne, und die heissen offiziell nun mal 'Laufhosen'


----------



## foenfrisur (31. August 2015)

Ich habe die letzten zwei, drei Jahre bestimmt schon 1k EUR für Klamotten bei Decathlon ausgegeben.


*Bike Helmet 500*
Bis auf den Kinnverschluss sehr ordentlich. Der Verschluss wäre als Rasterverschluss besser. Aber bei nur 30EUR will ich mal nicht meckern.
Das Teil trägt sich super und ist gut belüftet.
Insektennetz hat er nicht...hatte mein vorletzter Alpina auch nicht.
Bis auf die Klienigkeiten ein echter Tip 


*MTB 500 Enduro Helm*
Stabil, gute Passform, aber nur mäßige Belüftung. Hab ihn deswegen wieder umgetauscht.
Hatte ihn gekauft, weil der ältere Sport 9 Enduro Helm ganz gut war. Hab mich blenden lassen....
Naja, mittlerweile gibts das Teil für 25EUR online.

*
Jersey Ss 500 MTB*
Sehr gute Passform, gute Verarbeitung, seitliche Tasche mit Reißverschluss (für Smartphone), keine Rückentasche
Trocknet schnell. Trage ich sehr oft.


*MTB-Short 500*
Gute, günstige Hose. Gute Passform, Superleicht, Hakenverschluss (kein Druckknopf!)
Trage ich gerne auch zum Laufen.


*MTB-Short 700*
Sehr gute Passform, gute Verarbeitung, Hakenverschluss, Stretch Material, zwei seitliche Reißverschlusstaschen
Meine Lieblingshose! Viel bequemer als meine Endura Shorts.

Gabs auch in einer Enduro Ausführung, aber die war seltsam geschnitten. Obenrum viel zu eng, hätte zwei Nummern größer gebraucht, dann wäre sie aber untenrum wieder zu groß ausgefallen. Näää...nix für mich.


----------



## Nerve_82 (1. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab mir letztes auf Empfehlung hier die Undershort 700 mit der blauen Gel Einlage gekauft.(Referenz : 8241509)
Passt mir echt gut! Bisher 5 mal getragen, und keine Beschwerden mehr oder lästiges "auf-dem-Sattel-rumrutschen" 

Gruß
André


----------



## foenfrisur (1. September 2015)

*Sportbrille Arenberg*
Was soll ich sagen....You get what you pay for.
Beschlägt schnell > Belüftung also sehr mäßig
Verzerrt an den Glasrändern.
Passform ist gut.


*Sonnenbrille Ridge*
Zu enge Passform, man hat schnell Druckstellen hinter den Ohren.
Verzerrt an den Glasrändern deutlich.


----------



## Seebl (2. September 2015)

Habe mir heute den Trinkrucksack 700 zugelegt.
http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-700-schwarz-id_8300158.html

War seit einer Weile auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack in dem ich die Dinge geordneter mitnehmen konnte als in meinem bisherigen Deuter alias "schwarzes Loch". Preisgünstig was zu bekommen ist da leider nicht so leicht.

Der Rucksack ist zweigeteilt, zwischendrin soll ein Helmfach sein, aber das ist dazu nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber super um einfache, weiche Protektoren unterzubringen wie ich heute gemerkt habe. Eine Halbschale lässt sich aber angenehm mit ein wenig Zieherei außen verzurren. Das Produktvideo zeigt sehr schön die Aufteilung in der vorderen Tasche, passt super für das Multi-Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe und Kleinkram. In das hintere Fach passt neben der Trinkblase noch die leichte Regenjacke. 2l-Blase wird mitgeliefert, meine 3l-Blase passt auch ohne Probleme rein. Die Taschen am Bauchgurt sind auch noch gut für Kleinkram, für das Smartphone leider zu klein.
Zwischen Blase und Rücken ist eine 5mm dicke Hardschaumstoff-Schicht die sich einerseits dem Rücken gut anpasst, aber auch verhindert, dass man viel spürt. Die Belüftung ist nichts besonderes, aber nicht störend schlecht. War aber auch nicht besonders warm heute.
Verarbeitung und Material scheint robust und einfach, mehr braucht es aber nicht.

Für knapp 40€ ziemlich ideal, absolut zu empfehlen, hoffe er hält auch lange.


----------



## horror (3. September 2015)

hatte den rucksack auch mal auf probiert, bin aber leider etwas zu groß dafür, das vmtl der nachteil, wenn die rückenlänge einfach fix ist und nicht variabel, aber wenn er passt, dann isser vmtl echt super für sein geld


----------



## Seebl (3. September 2015)

Das kann ich leider wirklich nicht bewerten. Sitzt in der Hinsicht ideal bei meinen knapp 1,75cm.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. September 2015)

Welche Hosen Jacken könnt ihr für den Herbst empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (15. September 2015)

bionnassay 500 ist ne dickere softshell


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. September 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> bionnassay 500 ist ne dickere softshell


Kannst mir mal bitte einen Linke reinstellen ich kann sie so leider nicht finden. Danke.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. September 2015)

https://www.decathlon.de/softshelljacke-bionnassay-500-herren-schwarz-id_8189747.html

Aktuell leider nur in zwei Farben...

Die 100 werd ich mir mal anschauen. Sieht gut aus und ist die dünne Variante....
https://www.decathlon.de/fleecejacke-hoodie-bionnassay-100-stretch-herren-schwarz-id_8317452.html

Hose hab ich nicht von denen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2015)

Mit der 100er bin ich 2 Tage im Erzgebirge rumgeradelt, sehr angenehm bei ca. 15 Grad Außentemperatur. Größe L passt bei 1,80 m und "leichtem" Bauchansatz, Armlänge könnte etwas kürzer sein. Hatte ich mir in der unaufälligen Farbe Orange für 19,99 EUR angeschafft.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen haben die mittelpreisigen Klamotten von Decathlon ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhälnis.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2015)

Möchte gerne für den Winter ein ganz dünnes Fleece als zweite Schicht... Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung?


----------



## roundround (17. September 2015)

http://www.decathlon.de/langarmshirt-techwinter-100-herren-schwarz-id_8282494.html
Vielleicht so etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (17. September 2015)

Bei decathlon findet man keine Gewichtsangaben zu den Fleeceprodukten. Suche wirklich was sehr dünnes, wie ein Skirollie aus Fleece. Das Teil wirkt auf dem Bild eher dicker. Hast du das Teil?


----------



## kreisbremser (17. September 2015)

http://www.decathlon.de/skiunterwasche-funktionsshirt-flowfit-herren-schwarz-id_8227800.html

keine ahung wie viel es wiegt, aber ich trag das unterm trikot wenns mal kühler wird.


----------



## roundround (17. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Bei decathlon findet man keine Gewichtsangaben zu den Fleeceprodukten. Suche wirklich was sehr dünnes, wie ein Skirollie aus Fleece. Das Teil wirkt auf dem Bild eher dicker. Hast du das Teil?



Ne, selbst nicht.
Ich würde auf ein Fleecepullover aus Microfleece zurückgreifen.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Ne, selbst nicht.
> Ich würde auf ein Fleecepullover aus Microfleece zurückgreifen.



Ja, sowas suche ich... Bei decathlon finde ich da leider nichts...

@kreisbremser:
Sowas in der Art habe ich schon. Möchte aber mal Fleece ausprobieren...


----------



## X-TRIME (17. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ja, sowas suche ich... Bei decathlon finde ich da leider nichts.



Auf der Website oder im Laden?

Sofern Du noch nicht in einem Laden gewesen bist, kann ich Dir nur raten, dies zu tun. Z. B. liegt bei Dir ja Dreieich fast vor der Haustür.
Ich kann hier nur für das Geschäft in Chemnitz sprechen - riesiges, gut sortiertes Angebot und Du kannst in unterschiedlichen Sparten fündig werden.
Das Zeug mal zu befummeln ist ja auch nicht verkehrt und verhilft zu einem sicheren Kauf.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2015)

Für nen Ladenbesuch fehlt mir die Zeit, wickle eigentlich alles nur noch online ab. Bestelle immer eine Auswahl und schicke den Rest zurück. Ist entspannter, sprit- und zeitsparender...


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. September 2015)

@Baitman schau sonst mal im Netz nach dem Craft Lightweight Stretch Pullover

Superdünner Fleece aber mit einer glatten Oberfläche. Schön hoher Hals mit Halfzip.

Kriegste inzwischen günstig nachgeworfen für um die 30€. 

Sowohl Männe als auch ich tragen jeder einen und lieben das Teil. Trägt 0 auf dennoch wärmend aber nicht schwitzig.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (19. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ja, sowas suche ich... Bei decathlon finde ich da leider nichts...



ich verwende diesen hier oft als middle layer.

http://www.decathlon.de/fleece-pullover-forclaz-20-herren-dunkelblau-id_8225496.html

gesammtgewicht ca 180gramm laut küchenwaage, also superleicht und trägt für echtes Fleece kaum auf.
ich bekomm es zusammengeknüllt sogar in die Hosentasche.

vom aufbau her ist es innen aufgeraut"superwarmes feines microfleece" aussen ist das gewebe nicht angeraut worden so bleiben jackenfutter,klettverschlüsse,..... und änliches daran nicht hängen wie es bei doppelseitigen Fleece oft leider der fall ist.

es ist gegenüber ganz normalen Fleece auch bishen elastisch, trotzdem würd ich bei den größen ausprobieren was mehr gefällt.

die wärmeleistung entspricht in etwa nem polartec 100er microfleece Produkt, also sehr solide das ganze.

schnitt ist ok, halt einfach nix herausragendes und farbauswahl ist leider sehr schlecht.

hoffe da sind genug Infos drin.

auch nen versuch wert ist das simple warm zeugs was fleeceartig ist.
https://www.decathlon.de/skiunterwasche-funktionsshirt-simple-warm-herren-schwarz-id_8185607.html

aussen ist es ein eher normalen gewebe und innen glanz leicht aufgeraut was auch gut wärme hält.

bishen schwerer als das zuerst verlinkte microfleece Produkt.
ist auf jeden fall auch wärmend und als Mittellage unter der jacke gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## DermitdemE (4. Oktober 2015)

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Helmen von Decathlon sammeln können?

z.B. der http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradhelm-mtb-500-erwachsene-schwarz-id_8308939.html

oder der http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradhelm-500-erwachsene-orange-id_8328687.html


----------



## Undertaker (4. Oktober 2015)

Finde den orangenen 500er Helm nicht schlecht für den Preis.
Ist sehr sehr ähnlich zu dem TSG Substance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen meine Großbestellung von Decathlon erhalten, dazu werde ich in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht etwas mehr schreiben. Was ich aber wirklich sagen muss, ist das es tatsächlich eine Offenbarung war, mal mit einer vernünftigen Innenhose zu fahren, völlig neues Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu dem Aldi/Lidl-Kram. Und das war nur die 500er, bin ja mal auf die 700er gespannt...

Wirklich ein top Teil, die Polsterung ist sehr gut und meiner Meinung nach durchaus vergleichbar mit der von den fünf Mal so teuren Markenhosen. Diese habe ich allerdings nur im Laden begutachtet und nicht getragen. Allerdings fällt sie sehr klein aus und sitzt extrem eng, werde sie mir wohl noch mal in L bestellen.

Das Problem hatte ich wohl auch mit anderen Teilen der Bestellung, die ich bislang zur kurz anprobiert hatte. Auf die Größen bei Decathlon ist anscheinen überhaupt kein Verlass, da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren und zurückschicken. Die 700er Innenhose in M passte mir zum Beispiel wie angegossen, aber die 500er wie gesagt viel zu eng, obwohl das derselbe Hersteller ist. Und die Handschuhe waren mir selbst in L noch zu klein, obwohl ich sonst Größe 8 trage. Diese ganzen Tabellenrechner sind irgendwie nicht sehr zuverlässig... Na ja, wenigesten die langen Hosen haben gepasst.

Zu blöd auch, dass ich es mir nicht verkneifen konnte, mit der Innenhose noch 'ne 70km Tour zu fahren, die kann ich wohl nicht mehr umtauschen... Ich dachte zuerst noch vielleicht soll die ja so eng sein, aber am Ende hatte ich dann doch einen ganz schönen Druck auf den Klöten und sehr deutliche Abdrücke von den Gummibündchen an den Oberschenkeln.

http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8304713.html


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hmm...wenn du nur Aldi und Lidl Innenhosen kennst kannste doch nicht sagen das die vergleichbar mit Herstellern wie Pearl Izumi, Craft und co sind.
Das ist schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen
Werd aber in der nächsten Saison auch mal bei Declathon bestellen da mein Pearl Izumi Liner Short nach vielen Jahren Nutzung sich auflöst und der Preis dieser mittlerweile jenseits von gut und böse ist.


----------



## Nugman (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde, das 500er Polster von Decathlon kann mit dem aus meiner Craft-Hose locker mithalten. Ich habe noch eine Unterhose von Löffler, deren Polster finde noch etwas besser. Die kostet allerdings auch das Dreifache ...


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte die Craft-Hosen ja wie gesagt im Laden in den Fingern. Ich konnte da in Punkto Größe/Dicke/Dichte von den Polstern keinen großartigen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die 500er Hose gerade mal 15€ kostet, also einen Bruchteil von den Markenhosen, kriegt man da schon sehr viel Leistung für's Geld. Für mittellange Touren sind die Dinger auf jeden Fall absolut top.

Und für längere Touren gibt es ja noch die 700er, die hatte ich gestern nämlich auf 'ner 130km Tour an und bin absolut begeistert. Kostet dann zwar auch schon das Doppelte von der 500er, ist aber jeden Cent wert und ist immer noch ein Bruchteil davon was man für Markenhosen in diesem Qualitätsbereich zahlen würde. Das Ding hat noch so Geleinlagen in die Polster eingearbeitet, da sitzt sich auch nach 130km nix platt, und der Hosenkörper ist aus einem sehr luftigen Netzstoff, den man quasi überhaupt nicht spürt. Das Ding ist der Hammer, da bestell ich mir gleich noch zwei von.

http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-undershort-700-herren-schwarz-id_8241509.html

Außerdem hatte ich noch 'ne relative günstige Winterhose, Wintersocken und so 'nen Microfleece-Pulli aus der Bestellung an, die mich auch alle überzeugt haben. Bequem und funktional und bei 5° auf jeden Fall noch ausreichend warm, selbst nach knapp 7h reiner Fahrtzeit. Wie es allerdings bei Minusgraden aussehen wird, weiß ich nicht... Aber die Sachen sind ja auch noch aus dem unteren/mittleren Preisbereich von Decathlon.

Ich muss wirklich sagen: Hallelujah, ich habe das Licht gesehen. Ich kauf ab jetzt nur noch bei Decathlon. Wieso das Doppelte und Dreifache  für Markenklamotten ausgeben, wenn ich bei Decathlon Material kriege, dass selbst auf richtig langen Touren voll überzeugt? Bei Aldi/Lidl würde ich mittlerweile allerdings auch nix mehr kaufen...


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich noch 'ne relative günstige Winterhose, Wintersocken und so 'nen Microfleece-Pulli aus der Bestellung an, die mich auch alle überzeugt haben. Bequem und funktional und bei 5° auf jeden Fall noch ausreichend warm, selbst nach knapp 7h reiner Fahrtzeit. Wie es allerdings bei Minusgraden aussehen wird, weiß ich nicht... Aber die Sachen sind ja auch noch aus dem unteren/mittleren Preisbereich von Decathlon.


Kannst du posten, welche? Inzwischen ist ja praktisch der Winter eingebrochen.


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Oktober 2015)

http://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-100-herren-id_8316079.html

Das ist allerdings keine Radhose und ist somit weder besonders rutschfest im Arschbereich noch verstellbar im Knöchelbereich.

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-socken-500-winter-schwarz-rot-id_8315736.html

Für die momentanen Temperaturen top, ab 0° und drunter würde ich wohl eher die 700er Socken empfehlen.

http://www.decathlon.de/pullover-arpenaz-50-herren-id_8342221.html

Für sich selbst genommen nicht sooo warm, aber perfekt als zusätzliche Schicht.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (14. Oktober 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich muss wirklich sagen: Hallelujah, ich habe das Licht gesehen. Ich kauf ab jetzt nur noch bei Decathlon. Wieso das Doppelte und Dreifache  für Markenklamotten ausgeben, wenn ich bei Decathlon Material kriege, dass selbst auf richtig langen Touren voll überzeugt? Bei Aldi/Lidl würde ich mittlerweile allerdings auch nix mehr kaufen...



ist aber auch nicht alles von dort richtig gut, selektieren muss man trotzdem viel.

den neuen Fleece pulli kenn ich noch nicht.
hast die alte Version auch angesehn?
http://www.decathlon.de/fleecepullover-forclaz-20-herren-braun-id_8317190.html


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Oktober 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> hast die alte Version auch angesehn?
> http://www.decathlon.de/fleecepullover-forclaz-20-herren-braun-id_8317190.html



Nein, den hatte ich nicht bestellt.


----------



## roundround (16. Oktober 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ist aber auch nicht alles von dort richtig gut, selektieren muss man trotzdem viel.



Dafür hat Decathlon einen extrem guten Kundenservice.
Getragene Sachen gefallen nicht (nicht die Farbe  ) ? Gutschrift und was neues aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Kundenservice mag gut sein, kann ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich die Retoure der falschen Größen gerade erst angemeldet habe, aber die Logistik in dem Laden... Mann oh mann...

Es ist doch tatsächlich nicht möglich, den Retourenschein von einem anderen Rechner auszudrucken als dem, von dem man die Retoure angemeldet hat. Nachträgliches ausdrucken eines Retourscheins oder auch nur einsehen einer angemeldeten Retoure scheint überhaupt nicht möglich zu sein. Ich habe beim Kundenservice angerufen und mir wurde dies bestätigt. Ich soll den Retourschein nun handschriftlich beilegen. HANDSCHRIFTLICH! In welchem Jahrhundert leben wir hier eigentlich, das gibt es ja wohl nicht  .

Ich finde es außerdem recht blöd, dass ich zu der portofreien Nachsendung der umgetauschten Artikel nicht noch andere Artikel dazubestellen kann. Sollte ja wohl kein Akt sein, die mit in den Karton zu packen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (18. Oktober 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Es ist doch tatsächlich nicht möglich, den Retourenschein von einem anderen Rechner auszudrucken als dem, von dem man die Retoure angemeldet hat. Nachträgliches ausdrucken eines Retourscheins oder auch nur einsehen einer angemeldeten Retoure scheint überhaupt nicht möglich zu sein.



du scheinst es gern komplizierter zu machen als es ist, was ich speziel bei decathlon schon gemacht hab und alles möglich ist würde ein ganzer Aufsatz werden.

ich hab so nebenbei gesagt keinen drucker.

übliches vorgehen von mir:
1. retour anmelden online.
2.die retourennummer auf die Rechnungsrückseite geschrieben +gefällt nicht."das schaft noch jeder mit nem Kuli"
3. die Rechnung+ Produkt in karton oder Plastiksack.
4. sticker auf den karton oder sack und ab geht's zurück.

ich hab schon 3 Monate offensichtlich getragene Sachen zurück geschickt da mir dann doch was nicht so sehr gefallen hat, kein Thema die nehmen alles zurück.
oder 1 jahr was nicht mal angesehn" ich habs vergessen und wo liegen lassen", dann retour angemeldet, kein Thema.


----------



## roundround (18. Oktober 2015)

@Snowcrash 

Du hast noch keine Retour abgewickelt und meckerst schon...
Handschriftlich ist doch ok.


Das mit der portfofreien Zusendung weiterer Artikel macht kein LAden den ich kenne.
DIe benötigen eine richtige Bestellung für den Vorgang.


----------



## decay (18. Oktober 2015)

Mimimi... Am liebsten wäre mir ja billigste Ware aber bitte mit Superpremiumservice!!!


----------



## Derivator22 (18. Oktober 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ich hab schon 3 Monate offensichtlich getragene Sachen zurück geschickt da mir dann doch was nicht so sehr gefallen hat, kein Thema die nehmen alles zurück.
> oder 1 jahr was nicht mal angesehn" ich habs vergessen und wo liegen lassen", dann retour angemeldet, kein Thema.





decay schrieb:


> Mimimi... Am liebsten wäre mir ja billigste Ware aber bitte mit Superpremiumservice!!!



+1


----------



## diodato (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo hat zufällig jemand diesen Baselayer
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunte...shirt-aerofit-720-wind-herren-id_8290487.html
Oder den
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunte...ionsshirt-aerofit-900-herren--id_8315332.html
Und kann was zum kälteschutz sagen. Kommen die -5° hin. Ich wollte mir erst das Odlo kaufen 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...1000,18,62;backlink=108|1|23|240,245|||||||||
Aber der Preisinterschied ist schon heftig. Lohnt sie der Preisaufschlag?  bei Bike 24 kann ich ja zurück schicken und wie ist das bei denen (soll nicht so prickelnd sein) sorry ich habe nicht alle 5 Seiten gelesen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (19. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du wie das zurück schicken bei Decathlon funktiniert? Das funktioniert völlig unkompliziert und die Kaufpreiserstattung ist bei mir bislang auch immer sehr schnell erfolgt.


----------



## Nerve_82 (20. Oktober 2015)

diodato schrieb:


> Hallo hat zufällig jemand diesen Baselayer
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunte...shirt-aerofit-720-wind-herren-id_8290487.html
> Oder den
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunte...ionsshirt-aerofit-900-herren--id_8315332.html
> ...


 
Hi!

Also ich fahre diese hier:
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-unt...tionsshirt-300-herren-schwarz-id_8343882.html

Egal ob im Sommer nur mit Trikot drüber, oder wie bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (8 Grad) mit ner Softshell-Jacke drüber.
Finde die absolut ausreichend.
Für die kälteren Tage hab ich mir den hier noch besorgt:
http://www.decathlon.de/fleece-pullover-forclaz-20-herren-dunkelblau-id_8225496.html
Aber bisher nur einmal getestet und das nicht zum Biken.

Gruß
André


----------



## roundround (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich wüsste nicht, wofür ich im Winter ein winddichtes Funktionsshirt direkt auf der Haut brauche.
Die unterste Schicht muss den Schweiß abtransportieren.

Im Herbst/ Frühjahr finde ich es sinnvoll. Im Winter muss für mich die oberste Schicht winddicht sein, dann kommt etwas isolierendes, danach dann Schweißabfuhr.


----------



## Deleted 364501 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ohne jetzt auf jedes Kleidungsstück einzeln eingehenbzu wollen, kann ich sagen das ich alles in allem zufrieden bin. Sowohl ich als auch meine Freundin hatten uns komplett mit diverser Fahrradbekleidung, einem Trinkrucksack, Wanderrucksäcken und Wanderstiefeln dort eingedeckt, dazu noch Kleinkram wie Sportbrillen und so.
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei allem sehr gut. Sind keine Spitzenprodukte, aber gerade für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe/hatte verschiedene Sachen von Decathlon im Besitz.

Bib-Short 500, Bib-Short 700, 3/4 Bib 500, Merino U-Hemd, Überziehschuhe.

Probleme habe ich bei Lycra Bike-Hosen generell (auch bei Markenklamotten) hin und wieder mit Nähten. Das ist bei Decathlon nicht anders. Decathlon liegt ja preislich zwischen Discounter und Markenklamotten. Von der Qualität aber vor allen Dingen von der Passform her sind sie mit Aldi/Lidl nicht zu vergleichen. Die Klamotten sind für den sportlichen Einsatz gemacht und passen dem sportlichen Biker. Kein Vergleich zu den unförmigen Säcken vom Discounter.

Außer den Bike-Sachen habe ich eine Simond Softshell (Klettern), Forclaz 500 Wanderschuhe (im täglichen Einsatz. Super Passform und noch sind sie dicht), Arpenaz 500 (Alternative zu Scarpa). Und diverse andere Sachen.

Insgesamt sind die Klamotten für den aufgerufenen Preis wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## MucPaul (31. Oktober 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe/hatte verschiedene Sachen von Decathlon im Besitz.
> 
> Bib-Short 500, Bib-Short 700, 3/4 Bib 500, Merino U-Hemd, Überziehschuhe.
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Meine Decathlon Sachen sind qualitativ auf jeden Fall untere Oberklasse mit Preis der unteren Mittelklasse und absolut gut verarbeitet. Die haben ja auch verschiedene Preissegmente, aber sind oberhalb von Aldi/Lidl.


----------



## Denyodp (14. Dezember 2015)

Habe mal wieder ein paar Klamotten bei Decathlon gekauft.

*B´Twin Langarm Radtrikot 500 für 24,90 €*
http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-500-herren-rot-schwarz-weiß-id_8314877.html
Bei 1,75m und 75KG musste ich XL nehmen. Also größentechnisch wieder ein wenig seltsam. Es passt dann aber gut. Ärmel haben eine tolle Länge. Es ist nicht spack eng geschnitten. Macht einen guten Eindurck. Für 24,90€ kein hammer Schnäppchen. Bin letztens bei ca. 5° für 1,5 Stunden radeln gewesen. Hatte nen Langarmfunktionsunterhemd drunter und auf dem Heimweg ne dünne Windjacke drüber. Wärmemäßig in Ordnung und auch schwitztechnisch war alles okay. Eindeutig besser als meine dünne Aldisoftshell. Die wird nun entsorgt. Wenn es das im Winterschlussverkauf reduziert geben sollte kaufe ich wohl noch eins.

*Quechua Fleecejacke Forclas 200 für 14,90€*
http://www.decathlon.de/fleecejacke-forclaz-200-herren-id_8225499.html
Hier passt mir L perfekt. Habe die Jacke als wärmende Schicht über nem Funktionsunterhemd und unter eine Windjacke angedacht. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlägt. Qualitativ macht sie einen guten Eindruck, Reißverschluss funktioniert und die Bündchen (Hände/Bauch) schließen mit nem Gummizug ab. Sportlich ausprobiert habe ich das Teil noch nicht. Ist auch leicht genug um sie im Rucksack mitzuführen falls es kälter als erwartet wird. Deshalb habe ich auch mal ne Jacke gekauft. Einfacher mit Helm an- und auszuziehen.

*Quechua Langarmshirt TechWinter 100 für 9,90€*
http://www.decathlon.de/langarmshirt-techwinter-100-herren-schwarz-id_8282494.html
Mein persönliches Highlight dieses Einkaufs. Hier passt mir auch L wieder sehr gut. Es ist ein sportlich anliegendes Fleeceshirt welches an den Seiten und unter den Armen belüftet ist. Unter den Armen ist ein durchlässiges Meshgewebe verarbeitet. Zudem hat es vorne einen recht langen Reißverschluss. Freue mich schon das Shirt bei der nächsten Ausfahrt zu testen. Wenn das so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle dann ist es echt ein Highlight. Hoffentlich kann ich morgen damit mal losziehen.


----------



## slrzo (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Fleecejacke hab ich auch seit 2013. Hab sie ehrlich gesagt noch nie beim fahren getragen. Aber sonst find ich die sehr angenehm zu tragen. Hab ich gerne an wenn es draußen/nachts etwas frischer wird. Könnte meiner Meinung nach einen Ticken länger ausfallen (habe M bei 1,68).


----------



## roundround (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Fleeceweste von Quechua finde ich ganz nett als Isolationsschicht.


----------



## Denyodp (27. Dezember 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder ein paar Klamotten bei Decathlon gekauft.
> 
> *B´Twin Langarm Radtrikot 500 für 24,90 €*
> http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-500-herren-rot-schwarz-weiß-id_8314877.html
> Bei 1,75m und 75KG musste ich XL nehmen. Also größentechnisch wieder ein wenig seltsam. Es passt dann aber gut. Ärmel haben eine tolle Länge. Es ist nicht spack eng geschnitten. Macht einen guten Eindurck. Für 24,90€ kein hammer Schnäppchen. Bin letztens bei ca. 5° für 1,5 Stunden radeln gewesen. Hatte nen Langarmfunktionsunterhemd drunter und auf dem Heimweg ne dünne Windjacke drüber. Wärmemäßig in Ordnung und auch schwitztechnisch war alles okay. Eindeutig besser als meine dünne Aldisoftshell. Die wird nun entsorgt. Wenn es das im Winterschlussverkauf reduziert geben sollte kaufe ich wohl noch eins.



Das von mir beschriebene Trikot ist derzeit drastisch reduziert. Die von mir gewählte Farbvariante kostet nur 9,00€. Für das Geld hat es dann ein nicht zu schlagendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (14. Dezember 2018)

So, ich versuche jetzt auch mal was von Decathlon.
Habe mir gestern ne lange Softshellhose zum Biken im Winter zugelegt, damit mir der Hintern nicht immer klatschnass wird.
https://www.decathlon.de/p/softshel...etch-herren/_/R-p-193598?mc=8493789&c=SCHWARZ

Sitzt in 1 Nummer größer sehr gut und locker, sodass ich noch ne Bib drunter bekomme. Länge kann ich mit dem Kordelzug unten dann einstellen. Belüftung an den Seiten macht nen guten Eindruck.
Der Verkäufer hat mir dazu geraten an den betroffenen Stellen (Hintern, Schienbeine) noch ein zusätzliches Imprägnierspray für Softshell draufzumachen.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2018)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> So, ich versuche jetzt auch mal was von Decathlon.
> Habe mir gestern ne lange Softshellhose zum Biken im Winter zugelegt, damit mir der Hintern nicht immer klatschnass wird.
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/softshel...etch-herren/_/R-p-193598?mc=8493789&c=SCHWARZ



Schutzblech rockt für sowas  Mudhugger und gut is.


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Dezember 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Schutzblech rockt für sowas  Mudhugger und gut is.


Alternativ ne billige, kurze Plastikregenhose über die Bikehose anziehen.


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2018)

@rhnordpool ich war auch skeptisch, aber Schutzblech funktioniert viel besser  Da kannst noch so viele Klamotten kaufen.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Dezember 2018)

Bis es mal ruppig wird und das Schutzblech zur Seite weg hängt, oder es steil wird, und du das Schutzblech liebevoll mit dem Hintern streichelst.


----------



## decay (14. Dezember 2018)

Mudhugger hält und liebevolles Streicheln mag er. Aber ich will niemandem verbieten so zu fahren, hab ich auch jahrelang gemacht, wurde aber bekehrt. Ist tatsächlich besser mit.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Gut, der Mudhugger rear wird wohl tatsächlich halten, ist ja auf das britische Wetter optimiert.


----------



## bashhard (22. November 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser langen Bike-Hose?
Ist die bei Stürzen stabil genug, um nicht direkt zu reißen?
Suche ne günstige und stabile lange Hose fürs Endurofahren


----------



## ArmlingAndi (22. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser langen Bike-Hose?
> Ist die bei Stürzen stabil genug, um nicht direkt zu reißen?
> Suche ne günstige und stabile lange Hose fürs Endurofahren


Sieht interessant aus! Da das Produkt allerdings als "Neu" eingestellt ist und noch nicht mal die einzelnen Farben richtig auf der Website dargestellt sind, bezweifle ich, dass jemand Erfahrungen dazu hat. 

Was andere Hosen wie Winterbergsteigen und Wandern angeht, bin ich mit den Decathlon Sachen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (22. November 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus! Da das Produkt allerdings als "Neu" eingestellt ist und noch nicht mal die einzelnen Farben richtig auf der Website dargestellt sind, bezweifle ich, dass jemand Erfahrungen dazu hat.
> 
> Was andere Hosen wie Winterbergsteigen und Wandern angeht, bin ich mit den Decathlon Sachen sehr zufrieden.


Habe gerade noch auf der französischen Seite nachgeschaut. Ich denke, es gibt nur diese eine Version, die eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Farben ist.
Die französischen Bewertungen sind auch alle wirklich gut (Danke Google Übersetzer!). Ich denke, die Hose ist ein Versuch Wert.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (22. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch auf der französischen Seite nachgeschaut. Ich denke, es gibt nur diese eine Version, die eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Farben ist.
> Die französischen Bewertungen sind auch alle wirklich gut (Danke Google Übersetzer!). Ich denke, die Hose ist ein Versuch Wert.


Du Fuchs! Darauf bin ich nicht gekommen, danke für den Aufwand  

Ich brauche zufällig auch eine und werde sie Mal probieren vor Ort. Farblich bin ich leider nicht so überzeugt...Sie auf den Produktbildern mit Model allerdings eher grau aus 👍


----------



## bashhard (22. November 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Du Fuchs! Darauf bin ich nicht gekommen, danke für den Aufwand
> 
> Ich brauche zufällig auch eine und werde sie Mal probieren vor Ort. Farblich bin ich leider nicht so überzeugt...Sie auf den Produktbildern mit Model allerdings eher grau aus 👍


Online steht, dass sie nirgends in der Filiale verfügbar ist. Müsste man also wohl oder übel auf gut Glück bestellen. Denke das werd ich dann auch machen.
Ja ich hoffe die Farbe ist nicht zu kräftig in real.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (23. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Online steht, dass sie nirgends in der Filiale verfügbar ist. Müsste man also wohl oder übel auf gut Glück bestellen. Denke das werd ich dann auch machen.
> Ja ich hoffe die Farbe ist nicht zu kräftig in real.


Ja stimmt du hast Recht :/ Naja entweder nach Hause bestellen oder in die Filiale halt. Ja das hoffe ich auch...fände ich dann nämlich zu weiblich für mein Geschmack.


----------



## nixxda (23. November 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ja stimmt du hast Recht :/ Naja entweder nach Hause bestellen oder in die Filiale halt. Ja das hoffe ich auch...fände ich dann nämlich zu weiblich für mein Geschmack.


Berichte dann Mal. Finde die Hose auch interessant.


----------



## youdontknow (23. November 2020)

Die Hose sieht liest sich aber auch recht gut, vorallem scheint sie für die aktuelle Jahreszeit geeignet zu sein.

edit: aktuell nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

Wow! Die Hose sieht top aus.
Auch Hosen von "echten" Marken können bei einem Sturz reißen. Meine alte dicke und schwere Platzangst Hose hat nicht jeden Sturz unbeschadet überstanden. Da ist so ne Hose für unter 50 Euro doch ideal.
Details sehen auch gut aus.

Ich hab so Stretch-Softshell-Zeugs von verschiedenen Marken (Norrona, OR und Vaude) und ich steh total auf das Material. 

Aktuell hab ich auch eine Decathlon Stretch-Hardshell-Jacke von Decathlon (MH500) zuhause. Für das Geld (77€) echt eine Sensation. Leider bin ich da immer genau zwischen den Größen...


----------



## EddyLeopold (23. November 2020)

Die MTB ST500 ist ein echter Geheimtipp und gilt als "Nachbau" einer anderen bekannten Marke..😉 Leider überall ausverkauft im Moment.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wow! Die Hose sieht top aus.
> Auch Hosen von "echten" Marken können bei einem Sturz reißen. Meine alte dicke und schwere Platzangst Hose hat nicht jeden Sturz unbeschadet überstanden. Da ist so ne Hose für unter 50 Euro doch ideal.
> Details sehen auch gut aus.
> 
> ...


Meinst du die Jacke? Die habe ich nämlich und bin total begeistert! Hochwertige Hardshelljacke für unter 80€. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr eine Dare2B Regenjacke hatte, durch die es einfach durchgeregnet hat, ist dass jetzt mein neuer Allrounder  

Ja die Größen sind komisch, bzw. finde ich den Bund unten recht eng, obwohl ich schmal gebaut bin.


----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Meinst du die Jacke? Die habe ich nämlich und bin total begeistert! Hochwertige Hardshelljacke für unter 80€. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr eine Dare2B Regenjacke hatte, durch die es einfach durchgeregnet hat, ist dass jetzt mein neuer Allrounder
> 
> Ja die Größen sind komisch, bzw. finde ich den Bund unten recht eng, obwohl ich schmal gebaut bin.


Ja, genau die.
Hast du die schon richtig im Einsatz und im Regen testen können?
Fühlt sich super hochwertig an, sieht top verarbeitet aus und mit ausreichenden "Features".


----------



## Pommes01 (23. November 2020)

Habt ihr mal die Wanderhosen fürs MTB probiert? Oder sind die von grund auf zu dünn?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, genau die.
> Hast du die schon richtig im Einsatz und im Regen testen können?
> Fühlt sich super hochwertig an, sieht top verarbeitet aus und mit ausreichenden "Features".



Ich habe das Vorgängermodell seit 2017 und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Hatte sie bisher zwar nur beim Wandern und in der Freizeit an, dort aber schon einige Regengüsse und Dauerregen trocken überstanden.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, genau die.
> Hast du die schon richtig im Einsatz und im Regen testen können?
> Fühlt sich super hochwertig an, sieht top verarbeitet aus und mit ausreichenden "Features".


Ja also ich hatte sie jetzt 2 mal zum Wandern bei leichtem Regen an. Da war alles gut  Ein stärkeren Regen hat sie noch nicht gesehen. 

Aber ja ich kann bestätigen, die Jacke ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet! Zumindest vom Gefühl her gleich mit meiner teuren Bergans Skijacke. Also ich bin rundum zufrieden damit


----------



## Remux (23. November 2020)

Passen da Protektoren drunter ? Gefällt mir auch sehr gut das Teil

Ich spreche von der Hose für 45€


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. November 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal die Wanderhosen fürs MTB probiert? Oder sind die von grund auf zu dünn?


Im Sommer hab ich zum Wandern eine kurze Hose von Mountain Equipment, im Herbst und Frühling eine lange seeeehr ähnliche von Decahtlon und für den Winter ist die da ist wirklich top gemacht, ich hatte die nur 1-2mal zum Wandern an, aber geht sicher auch gut zum Radeln.







						Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren
					

Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren. Diese Softshellhose wurde speziell für regelmäßige Wanderungen in kaltem, verschneitem Gelände entwickelt. Das Gewebe ist elastisch, warm und wasserabweisend. Nur €34.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



Leider passt sie (natürlich) nicht über meine Skitourentiefel, und zwei recht ähnliche Hosen will ich mir nicht in den Schrank hängen:





						MTB Hose: 376 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

MTB Hose ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 376 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Bisschen Rennradzeug hab ich auch von Decathlon. Wie meistens bei Decathlon muss man da halt oben ins Regal greifen $$$ aka mittlere bis hohe Nummern damits was taugt.



ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Meinst du die Jacke? Die habe ich nämlich und bin total begeistert! Hochwertige Hardshelljacke für unter 80€. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr eine Dare2B Regenjacke hatte, durch die es einfach durchgeregnet hat, ist dass jetzt mein neuer Allrounder
> 
> Ja die Größen sind komisch, bzw. finde ich den Bund unten recht eng, obwohl ich schmal gebaut bin.


Gut zu wissen, dass die was taugt, wäre dann echt gut für budgetbewusste und fürs Radeln mit den üblichen Bodenproben wo 7mesh und Co doch für die meisten Leute weng arg schmerzen


----------



## ArmlingAndi (24. November 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren
> 
> 
> Softshellhose Winterwandern SH500 X-Warm Wasserabweisend Stretch Herren. Diese Softshellhose wurde speziell für regelmäßige Wanderungen in kaltem, verschneitem Gelände entwickelt. Das Gewebe ist elastisch, warm und wasserabweisend. Nur €34.99
> ...


Für Skitouren bzw. Hochtouren und hab ich das Modell von Decathlon. Die sollte auch über Skitourenstiefel gehen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Zumindest Steigeisenfeste Bergstiefel waren kein Problem. Leichter Schnittschutz ist ebenfalls vorhanden! 

Im Bezug aufs Biken fahre ich im Moment noch ne lange und gefütterte MTB tight von Aldi in Kombination mit der kurzen Hosen. Sieht affig aus, tut es aber für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (24. November 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal die Wanderhosen fürs MTB probiert? Oder sind die von grund auf zu dünn?


Ich habe die Hose im letzten Winter als 2te Schicht drüber gezogen. War für mich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## fexbru (27. November 2020)

Hatte mir letzte Woche die beiden Hosen in Größe L bestellt:





						Kurze Radhose MTB ST 500 MTB Herren
					

Kurze Radhose MTB ST 500 MTB Herren. Unser Team aus begeisterten Mountainbikern hat diese Shorts für Touren bei warmem Wetter (bis 4 Stunden) entwickelt. Nur €24.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						Radhose lang MTB All Mountain
					

Radhose lang MTB All Mountain. Diese lange Radhose wurde für All Mountain/Enduro Touren bei kühlem Wetter entwickelt.  Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



bei waren zu eng. Die kurze Hose ging gar nicht und die lange Hose war auch nicht angenehm zu tragen und für mich fast schon zu lang..
Außerdem ist der Verschluss an der langen Hose meiner Meinung nach nicht schön gelöst, billig Druckknöpfe und ein Reißverschluss, der sich nur 5cm öffnen lässt.
Noch kurz zu meiner Statur Größe: 183cm Gewicht: 82kg eher kräftige Beine.

Außerdem hab ich noch das Trikot bestellt:





						Radtrikot kurzam MTB ST 100 Herren
					

Radtrikot kurzam MTB ST 100 Herren. Unser Team aus begeisterten Mountainbikern hat dieses strapazierfähige Trikot für Touren bei warmem Wetter (bis 1,5 Stunden) entwickelt.  Nur €9.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



passt mir in Größe M ganz gut. Jedoch fand ich die Ärmel schrecklich, kam mit mit dem Bündchen so vor wie so Ballonärmel an Damenblusen...


----------



## nixxda (27. November 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hatte mir letzte Woche die beiden Hosen in Größe L bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Decathlon lohnt es sich wirklich die höherpreisigen Sachen zu nehmen. Die sind dann immer noch günstig im Vergleich. 
Bei der kurzen Hose wäre das dann die hier:





						Shorts MTB ST 900 schwarz
					

Shorts MTB ST 900 schwarz . Unser Team aus begeisterten Mountainbikern hat diese Shorts für Touren bei warmem Wetter (bis 4 Stunden) entwickelt.Unterziehshorts separat erhältlich. Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Die hab ich selber und einige im Freundeskreis auch. Alle sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bashhard (28. November 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hatte mir letzte Woche die beiden Hosen in Größe L bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie war denn das Material der langen Hose? Hat es sich robust angefühlt oder eher weich?

Ich Depp hab noch abgewartet, die Hose zu bestellen, weil ich auf den Black Friday gewartet hab. Jetzt ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar...


----------



## fexbru (28. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Wie war denn das Material der langen Hose? Hat es sich robust angefühlt oder eher weich?
> 
> Ich Depp hab noch abgewartet, die Hose zu bestellen, weil ich auf den Black Friday gewartet hab. Jetzt ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar...


War ziemlich dünn und stretchig. Glaube bei stürzen wäre die nicht sehr robust


----------



## bashhard (28. November 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> War ziemlich dünn und stretchig. Glaube bei stürzen wäre die nicht sehr robust


Hm ok dann ist sie wohl doch nichts für mich. Danke dir!


----------



## Pommes01 (12. Dezember 2020)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Windjacke?

KLICK


----------



## SilIy (12. Dezember 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Windjacke?
> 
> KLICK



Extrem dünn finde ich. Ist wirklich was für den Sommer. Hinten ist die auch irgendwie zu kurz für mich. Halten tut sie allerdings bis jetzt. Wobei momentan ich eher damit laufen bin, bei den jetzigen Temperaturen aber mit Thermounterhemd, Pulli und dann die Jacke.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (13. Dezember 2020)

Kipsta Keepdry 500 Shirts sind super, habe die in kurz & lang.
Die Quechua MH100 Stiefel kann ich auch empfehlen, fahre ich jetzt bei den aktuellen Bedingungen immer & die Füße bleiben selbst beim Abspülen mit dem Schlauch trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (13. Dezember 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Windjacke?
> 
> KLICK



Diese hier ist für die aktuellen Temperaturen (um 0°C) mit Base- und Midlayer drunter sehr angenehm, da die Jacke eine gute Mischung aus winddichten und atmungsaktiven Elementen bietet:

https://www.decathlon.de/p/fleecejacke-hybridjacke-winterwandern-sh900-x-warm-herren/_/R-p-159216


----------



## Laufrad0815 (13. Dezember 2020)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Kipsta Keepdry 500 Shirts sind super, habe die in kurz & lang.



Die sind definitiv klasse und ein richtiger Schnapper 👍🏼


----------



## youdontknow (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe am WE mein erstes Decathlon Produkt, nämlich diese Socken, getragen.
Für das Geld absolut empfehlenswert. Ich war ca. 1h im Wald bei um die 4 Grad Nieselwetter unterwegs
und mein Füße haben sich die ganze Zeit über wohl gefühlt.
Ich denke das wird nicht mein letztes Produkt von Decathlon gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch die folgende Jacke im Einsatz?
Oder ggfs.  was ähnliches in der Preisklasse?
Ich hatte die am Wochenende mal an. Fällt sehr klein aus, normal bin ich immer irgendwo zwischen M-L. L war hier aber zu klein. 
Ich habe die zwar in XL mal in den Laden bestellt. Dank Lockdown funktioniert das aber nicht und anders gibs ja immer versandkosten  

Ich würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen.






						MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren
					

MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren. Strapazierfähige Jacke für MTB Touren bis 4 Std. bei kaltem Wetter.  Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Jay-pee (14. Dezember 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch die folgende Jacke im Einsatz?
> Oder ggfs.  was ähnliches in der Preisklasse?
> Ich hatte die am Wochenende mal an. Fällt sehr klein aus, normal bin ich immer irgendwo zwischen M-L. L war hier aber zu klein.
> ...


Absolut zufrieden. Super Atmungsaktiv bei guten Unterbau bleibst du trocken


----------



## Tinu1987 (15. Dezember 2020)

Fahrrad-Socken Rennrad RR 500, passt gut und hält meine Füsse trocken. Auch bei tiefen Temperaturen hatte ich trotz Sommerschuh fast keine kalten Füsse.

Laufmütze schwarz, ist super unter dem Helm. Transportiert den Schweiss gut und bleibt trocken.

Funktionsunterhose Lauf-Boxershorts atmungsaktiv Respirant Dry, der Stoff und der Schnitt ist gut, ev. ein wenig lang geschnitten. Lider verläuft eine Naht zwischen den Beinen was nicht angenehm ist. Trage die Innenseite Aussen was sich besser anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (15. Dezember 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich habe am WE mein erstes Decathlon Produkt, nämlich diese Socken, getragen.
> Für das Geld absolut empfehlenswert. Ich war ca. 1h im Wald bei um die 4 Grad Nieselwetter unterwegs
> und mein Füße haben sich die ganze Zeit über wohl gefühlt.
> Ich denke das wird nicht mein letztes Produkt von Decathlon gewesen sein.


Die habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## DC. (15. Dezember 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch die folgende Jacke im Einsatz?
> Oder ggfs.  was ähnliches in der Preisklasse?
> Ich hatte die am Wochenende mal an. Fällt sehr klein aus, normal bin ich immer irgendwo zwischen M-L. L war hier aber zu klein.
> ...


Habe die RC 500 geschenkt bekommen. Echt gut und funktional. Nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Auch mit den vielen Taschen gut. Leider rutscht mir die Jacke immer hinten hoch und der untere Rücken liegt frei.
Möchte mich daher von der Jacke trennen. Bei Interesse pn. 
Jacke ist in 2XL und neuwertig


----------



## unbekannt1990 (15. Dezember 2020)

Nutze seit letzter Woche diesen Windbreaker als äußerste Schicht bei kaltem, aber trockenem Wetter:





						Windjacke Speed Hiking FH500 Helium Herren
					

Windjacke Speed Hiking FH500 Helium Herren. Zum Speed Hiking in den Bergen bei trockenem Wetter. Ultraleicht, winddicht und atmungsaktiv, um noch weiter voranzukommen. Nur €19.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Find die total klasse, sehr dünn und äußerst kompakt zusammenrollbar (für die wärmeren Tage dann)
An zwei Stellen am Rücken perforiert, hat halt nicht das verlängerte Rückenteil (wie bei typischen Bikejacken) aber meine Hose ist wasserdicht und der Rücken durch nen Rucksack geschützt.



fexbru schrieb:


> Hatte mir letzte Woche die beiden Hosen in Größe L bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würden da noch Knieprotektoren drunter passen?


----------



## fexbru (15. Dezember 2020)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Würden da noch Knieprotektoren drunter passen?


kann ich nicht beurteilen, da mir die Hose allgemein deutlich zu eng war, auch an den Knien. Habe im Vergleich zu meiner sonstigen Statur aber auch relativ kräftige (nicht stark  ) Beine bzw. nen fetten A...


----------



## Pommes01 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir auch mal ein paar Decathlon Sachen bestellt:

Winterjacke SH100:
Trägt wesentlich mehr auf, war aber auch sehr angenehm. Innen mit Wattierung, einstellbare Kapuze. Zusätzlich wasserdicht statt nur wasserabweisend. Für meine Ansprüche aber zu überdimensioniert.

Hybrid Jacke SH900:
Sehr eng anliegend aber gleichzeitig sehr gemütlich. Winddicht an den wattierten Stellen mit Stretch Einsätzen. Ein Tipp eines Users hier

Rockrider Fahrrad Windjacke:
Sehr dünnes Teil, würde ich nur für den Sommer nehmen. Hat im Brustbereich so Woll-Einlagen, war für mich sehr unangenehm. Ob die wirklich winddicht ist wage ich auch zu beweifeln. Dafür sehr leicht und in einer mini Tasche zu verstauen

Kipsta Keepdry 100 Funktionsshirt:
Sitzt ganz gut, wollte aber eigentlich die 500er Version. Weiß jetzt nicht ob die günstigste Serie überhaupt was taugt?


Zusätzlich hab ich mir noch Zeug von Regatta bestellt und schwanke jetzt zwischen der Regatta Hewitts V und der Decathlon Hybrid SH900. Die Regatta ist halt ne Softshell mit Kapuze, Belüftungsmöglichkeit und angeblich sehr atmungsaktiv. Allerdings merkt man im Gegenzug zur Decathlon auch das man eine "richtige" Jacke an hat. 
Sehr schwere Entscheidung für mich, trotz Niedrigpreis Segment


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mal zwei Bib Shorts von Decathlon. Das Polster ist trotz passender Größe viel zu groß und komisch geschnitten bzw. vernäht, viel zu weit hinten. Dadurch gab es an bestimmten Punkten Reibung und scheuernde Stellen. Die Nähte waren eigentlich gut, gingen dann aber an den Scheuerstellen nach einer gewissen Zeit auf, dadurch nicht mehr zu retten.

Bin froh, dass ich mir dann andere Bib Shorts geholt habe, da liegen Welten dazwischen.

Für den Gelegenheitssportler okay, für jemand der darin öfter und länger fährt würde ich diese auf keinen Fall empfehlen.


----------



## Altmetal (28. Dezember 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Kipsta Keepdry 100 Funktionsshirt:
> Sitzt ganz gut, wollte aber eigentlich die 500er Version. Weiß jetzt nicht ob die günstigste Serie überhaupt was taugt?


Nimm die 500er. Trägt sich deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## s3pp3l (1. Januar 2021)

ich habe seit dem Herbst die hier:





https://www.decathlon.de/p/lauf-reg...MIsNXU57T77QIVhNxRCh2O0gvWEAQYBSABEgL5U_D_BwE

irgendwo in den Kommentaren steht: "Wasserdicht von innen wie außen" ... das kann ich unterschreiben. Passt top, aber die Jake leitet absolut nichts nach außen. Nur wer wenig schwitzt, kann wohl Spaß damit haben.


----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2021)

Schade bei em Preis hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. Januar 2021)

Regenjacken sind eh ein Thema für sich. Ich habe eine noch günstigere. Die ist okay für 40€. Mehr aber auch nicht. Die Imprägnierung war sehr schnell raus und nachimprägnieren hat nicht wirklich was gemacht.

Ansonsten bin ich mit den hochpreisigen Klamotten sehr zufrieden. Kipsta 500 und co funktionieren sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay-pee (5. Januar 2021)

Ich habe diese




__





						Regenjacke Herren kurzer Reißverschluss Wandern - Raincut
					

Regenjacke Herren kurzer Reißverschluss Wandern - Raincut. Die Regenjacke Raincut mit Brustreißverschluss ist der ideale Begleiter für gelegentliche Wanderungen in der freien Natur. Zusatzjacke bei Regenwetter! Nur €11.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



Preisleistung nicht zu schlagen. Regen und Winddicht aber Atmungsaktiv. Ich komme damit sehr gut klar.


----------



## AndiHofs (7. März 2021)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer anständigen kurzen Radhose. Von vielen wurde diese von Decathlon empfohlen:








						Kurze Fahrradhose Rennrad RC 500 Herren schwarz
					

Um dir höchsten Komfort zu bieten, hat unser Team aus leidenschaftlichen Rennradfahrern diese Radhose bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht und umfassend getestet.




					www.decathlon.at
				




Kanns sein, dass der Preis dafür quasi verdoppelt wurde? In diesem Thread war ja von 15€ die Rede, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Trotzdem noch kaufen oder habt ihr eine Alternative für mich? 

LG


----------



## Laufrad0815 (7. März 2021)

Ich hatte die im April 2020 als Unterzieh-Hose gekauft, ebenfalls für rund 40€. Sie leistet mir immer noch treue Dienste.

War ein guter Kauf!


----------



## greifswald (7. März 2021)

AndiHofs schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer anständigen kurzen Radhose. Von vielen wurde diese von Decathlon empfohlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 15€-Decathlonhosen finde ich nicht so gut. Die mit dem blauen Gelpolster gefallen mir wesentlich besser. Die gab es auch nie für 15€. Ich meine die günstigste mit blauem Polster war die Unterziehose für 30€


----------



## AndiHofs (8. März 2021)

Ok vielen Dank. Hosen sind bestellt


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2021)

ich stell die frage hier auch mal.
Kann mir jemand was zu den Rockrider MTB ST500 Helmen sagen?
Im Vergleich zu 60-80€ Bell,Abus,Giro Helmen?
Auch wenn die kein MIPS haben?




__





						Fahrradhelm MTB ST 500
					

Fahrradhelm MTB ST 500. Belüfteter und verstellbarer Fahrradhelm für MTB Touren von über 2 Stunden Dauer.  Nur €27.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## piilu (9. März 2021)

Hab da mal ein Vorgängermodel anprobiert da muss man schon sagen you get what you pay for.
Hat mir überhaupt nicht gepasst und auch haptisch hat der eher an einen Helm aus dem 90er erinert


----------



## baconcookie (9. März 2021)

Jay-pee schrieb:


> Ich habe diese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab den vorgänger in Grau, hat sich glaube ich nur die Farbe geändert. Für den Preis absoluter nobrainer


----------



## fone (10. März 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> ich stell die frage hier auch mal.
> Kann mir jemand was zu den Rockrider MTB ST500 Helmen sagen?
> Im Vergleich zu 60-80€ Bell,Abus,Giro Helmen?
> Auch wenn die kein MIPS haben?
> ...


Sieht gar nicht so blöd aus. Wenn er gut sitzt sicher tauglich. Erinnert mich optisch an einen Markenhelm (fällt nicht ein).

Es gibt aber auch immer mal wieder gute Angebote von Markenhelmen. Allerdings passen die auch nicht immer.
Ich hab beim letzten Helmkauf sicher 5-6 Helme bestellt und zurückgeschickt weil nicht gepasst und einen Uvex behalten. Aber 4 Wochen später dann wieder genau den gleichen Giro zusätzlich gekauft, den ich vorher gehabt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CWiese (12. März 2021)

greifswald schrieb:


> Die 15€-Decathlonhosen finde ich nicht so gut. Die mit dem blauen Gelpolster gefallen mir wesentlich besser. Die gab es auch nie für 15€. Ich meine die günstigste mit blauem Polster war die Unterziehose für 30€


Ich habe die mit dem blauen und die RC500  mit orangen Polster fürs Rennrad und muss sagen, dass sie günstigere (oranges Polster) meine Lieblings-Bib ist.
Kann mich über Haltbarkeit und vor allem Bequemlichkeit bei dem Preis überhaupt nicht beschweren.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. März 2021)

Ich habe die VanRysel RR500 Weste im Einsatz: für den Preis unschlagbar gut: leicht, kein Billigstoff, isoliert gut und fällt normal aus. Hatte vorher einige probiert (in Gr.M), diese haben aber mit Brustumfang >100cm gespannt.






Bestellt hatte ich auch die kurzen Radtrikots fürs Rennrad, die sind aber sehr dünn und fühlen sich auf der Haut sehr synthetisch an - die Ärmel liegen nicht richtig an und die RV sind etwas knapp. Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Früher gab es mal schwarze Trikots mit weißer Banderole über der Brust, die waren deutlich dicker und die fahre ich heute noch.





Letztes Jahr kaufte ich die MTB ST900 Radhose fürs MTB. War meine erste MTB Hose überhaupt (hoher Bund, robuster Stoff). Bin damit sehr zufrieden, sie ist robust, verliert aber jetzt schon einige Fäden. Fahre sie zum Teil mit Bib drunter. Die Taschen sind praktisch und stören nicht. Die Gürtelschlaufen sind vermutlich nur Deko - die Hose geht fast bis zum Bauchnabel - wer zieht denn auf der Höhe einen Gürtel ein, das kneift doch beim Sitzen?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (14. April 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich habe die VanRysel RR500 Weste im Einsatz: für den Preis unschlagbar gut: leicht, kein Billigstoff, isoliert gut und fällt normal aus. Hatte vorher einige probiert (in Gr.M), diese haben aber mit Brustumfang >100cm gespannt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1226144
> 
> ...




Wie lang ist die Hose denn in etwa, im vergleich zu den gängigen Marken im Enduro Bereich? 



Ich habe jetzt folgendes vorgeschlagen bekommen:




__





						Radtrikot langarm MTB ST100
					

Radtrikot langarm MTB ST100. Dieses Kurzarmtrikot wurde für deine ersten MTB Touren bei warmem Wetter entwickelt.  Kompakt, Regular Schnitt und widerstandsfähiges Material an den Ärmeln.  Nur €11.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Für den Preis sieht das ziemlich attraktiv aus. Ein MTB Trikot, welches nicht eng geschnitten ist, hatte Decathlon bis jetzt ja nicht im Angebot.
Ich werde das wohl mal bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. April 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Hose denn in etwa, im vergleich zu den gängigen Marken im Enduro Bereich?


Hab keinen Vergleich zu gängigen Marken, die Hose selbst geht bis kurz übers Knie.


----------



## piilu (14. April 2021)

Das Trikot sieht ganz gut aus, leider taugen die Synthetik Teile von Decathlon nicht viel besoders bei dem Peis


----------



## Jefe (14. April 2021)

..naja, einen großen Unterschied zu den 90 € Fox hab ich noch nicht feststellen können, zumindest nichts was den Unterschied von 70 € rechtfertigt. Das lange Shirt hab ich allerdings noch nicht testen können, bei den Kurzarm Shirts kann ich nur sagen, nach trocknem Schweiß riechen leider alle nach einer gewissen Zeit, trotz waschen mit Sport Waschmittel und bei einem Sturz sind bei beiden Löcher drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. April 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Das Trikot sieht ganz gut aus, leider taugen die Synthetik Teile von Decathlon nicht viel besoders bei dem Peis



Das stimmt, als letzte Schicht aber völlig in Ordnung. 

Fahre das Rockrider-Shirt auf de MTB. Es schlabbert etwas und ist sehr dünn. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt hatte ich schon einen Riss im Shirt weil ich irgendwo hängen geblieben bin. Mit einem Baselayer (Merino-Shirt) untendrunter fährt es sich aber sehr gut bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen.





__





						Radtrikot langarm MTB All Mountain Herren
					

Radtrikot langarm MTB All Mountain Herren. Dieses MTB Trikot wurde speziell für All Mountain / Enduro Touren bei warmem oder kühlem Wetter entwickelt. Leicht und schnelltrocknend Nur €19.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Aktuell überlege ich fürs Trailfahren einfach auf einen Hoodie zu wechseln, langsam geht mir der Bikelook als komme ich direkt vom Wettkampf auf den Wecker.


----------



## piilu (14. April 2021)

Also ich fahre am liebsten im normalen Longsleeve oder Tshirt kann man in allen möglichen Fraben kaufen und wenn man es will ein eigenes Logo drauf drucken lassen


----------



## Deleted 525513 (14. April 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das stimmt, als letzte Schicht aber völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Fahre das Rockrider-Shirt auf de MTB. Es schlabbert etwas und ist sehr dünn. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt hatte ich schon einen Riss im Shirt weil ich irgendwo hängen geblieben bin. Mit einem Baselayer (Merino-Shirt) untendrunter fährt es sich aber sehr gut bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich trage ich nur "normale" Sportshirts in kurz und lang. Hauptsächlich sind diese vom Fussball, mit Vereinsprint gelabelt. Damit fahre ich grundsätzlich auch ganz gut. Ich hätte nur gerne mal was einfaches, günstiges, keine Baumwolle, womit ich nicht aus 100m erkannt werde. 
Darunter trage ich ja dann meine hochwertigen Funktionsstoffe.

Meine Hoodies sind alle zu kurz und eng geschnitten. Das geht nicht. 
Wie gesagt, ich werd das mal bestellen und gebe euch ein Feedback.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (14. April 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Das Trikot sieht ganz gut aus, leider taugen die Synthetik Teile von Decathlon nicht viel besoders bei dem Peis


Ich hatte letztens die unifarbenen Kurzarm Shirts von Rockrider für je 10€ hier. Leider war der Stoff absolut nicht stretchig und auch etwas störrisch. Daher gingen beide zurück.

Ansonsten finde ich die Jerseys von Leatt sehr angenehm, hin und wieder findet man diese auch zu annehmbaren Preisen.


----------



## Ziegenpeterli (18. September 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 90tägigen Rückgaberecht? Gilt das nur für die Decathlonmarken, also Rockrider, Btwin usw.?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (18. September 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Das Trikot sieht ganz gut aus, leider taugen die Synthetik Teile von Decathlon nicht viel besoders bei dem Peis


Kannst du das auch erklären …..


----------



## Altmetal (18. September 2021)

Ziegenpeterli schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 90tägigen Rückgaberecht? Gilt das nur für die Decathlonmarken, also Rockrider, Btwin usw.?


Im Forum kann man dir viel erzählen. Maßgeblich ist nur das, was Decathlon zu diesem Thema auf der jeweiligen Webseite veröffentlicht.


----------



## Thagor (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose, die bis 0 Grad tauglich ist. 

Gibt es inzwischen weitere Erfahrungen von euch, welche Decathlon-Hose sich als tauglich erwiesen hat? 

Viele Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## Nforcer (24. Oktober 2021)

Thagor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose, die bis 0 Grad tauglich ist.
> 
> ...







__





						Radhose MTB ST 500 Herren schwarz
					

Radhose MTB ST 500 Herren schwarz . Diese strapazierfähige MTB Hose wurde für Touren bei kaltem Wetter (bis 4 Stunden) entwickelt. Seitliche, sichere Handytasche Nur €54.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Etwas dickere Radhose in weit, aber nicht zu weit. Eher fester Stoff der gegen Dornen und Co. schützt.


----------



## Bieker (24. Oktober 2021)

Nforcer schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine der besten P-L Hosen auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thagor (24. Oktober 2021)

Gerade bestellt, danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## DaTo1978 (24. Oktober 2021)

Wie fällt die ST500 Hose aus? Fällt die aus wie diese Hose?:





						Radhose lang MTB All Mountain
					

Radhose lang MTB All Mountain. Diese lange Radhose wurde für All Mountain/Enduro Touren bei kühlem Wetter entwickelt.  Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



Habe Hosengröße W33/L32 und bei der AM-Hose brauche ich die XL, die ist etwas zu groß, die L zu klein.

Grüße David


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich find ja die gelbe Jacke auch sehr schick, kennt die jemand? Ist das die Rockrider ST (aktuell nur in blau und rot, nicht in gelb)?


----------



## Nforcer (25. Oktober 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich find ja die gelbe Jacke auch sehr schick, kennt die jemand? Ist das die Rockrider ST (aktuell nur in blau und rot, nicht in gelb)?


Du meinst diese: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-regenjacke-st-700-mtb/_/R-p-330643?mc=8640901&c=GELB ?

Der Stoff ist eher schwer und robust. Innenseite ist "gummiert". Ich weiss nicht wie das Tragegefühl ist.
Dann lieber die: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-regenjacke-mtb-all-mountain/_/R-p-309673?mc=8558698&c=GRAU ist bisher die Beste Regenjacke welche ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2021)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Du meinst diese:


Nope, schau dir die Jacke bei der obigen Hose an.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (25. Oktober 2021)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Dann lieber die: https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-regenjacke-mtb-all-mountain/_/R-p-309673?mc=8558698&c=GRAU ist bisher die Beste Regenjacke welche ich gefahren bin.


Kann ich bestätigen, ist ne super Jacke, also die All Mountain. (Gegen die MT500 kommt sie nicht an, das ist aber ein sehr unfairer Vergleich!) P/L-Sieger ist bisher diese Jacke!


----------



## Laufrad0815 (25. Oktober 2021)

HobbyRevoluzzer schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ist ne super Jacke, also die All Mountain. (Gegen die MT500 kommt sie nicht an, das ist aber ein sehr unfairer Vergleich!) P/L-Sieger ist bisher diese Jacke!


Wenn die Rabatte mitspielen, sind auch bei den einschlägigen Marken ähnliche Preise drin:
Konnte letztens bei Wigglesport bei den Restposten eine Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke in L (30k Wassersäule/23k Atmungsaktiv; 2021er Kollektion) für 118€ ergattern. Die liegt normal auch im Preisbereich der MT500.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (25. Oktober 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Wenn die Rabatte mitspielen, sind auch bei den einschlägigen Marken ähnliche Preise drin:
> Konnte letztens bei Wigglesport bei den Restposten eine Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke in L (30k Wassersäule/23k Atmungsaktiv; 2021er Kollektion) für 118€ ergattern. Die liegt normal auch im Preisbereich der MT500.


Wenn die Rabatte mitspielen. Haben sie bei mir leider nicht.

wobei ich zugebe, trage die Decathlon nur zum DH fahren, die MT500 ist halt nochmal ne andere Nummer, dürfte bei der Leatt ähnlich sein.

Allem ist die Jacke für den Preis, meiner Auffassung nach, Super. Die sitzt gut, ist dicht, nicht zu schwer. Belüftung naja, Kapuze, naja.


----------



## Erich17 (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich schwöre auf die KIPSTA 500 Unterwäsche. Habe schon Hunderte Euros für Orthovox, SKINS und und und ausgegeben, aber das 15€ KIPSTA Zeugs flasht mich total. Hab da gleich mal auf Vorrat eingekauft. Das von letztem Jahr gekaufte sieht immer noch aus wie neu und hat schon ettliche Wäschen hinter sich. Funktion immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Besonders für mich als sehr starker Schwitzer wenn ich Sport treibe, absolut super das Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (25. Oktober 2021)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf die KIPSTA 500 Unterwäsche. Habe schon Hunderte Euros für Orthovox, SKINS und und und ausgegeben, aber das 15€ KIPSTA Zeugs flasht mich total. Hab da gleich mal auf Vorrat eingekauft. Das von letztem Jahr gekaufte sieht immer noch aus wie neu und hat schon ettliche Wäschen hinter sich. Funktion immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Besonders für mich als sehr starker Schwitzer wenn ich Sport treibe, absolut super das Zeug.


Habe ich auch als Baselayer in kurz und lang und kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen.


----------



## talybont (28. Oktober 2021)

Bei den MTB-Regenjacken hatte ich bei Decathlon bisher immer folgende Meckerpunkte:

Ärmel zu kurz
kein Klett bzw. Bundabschlüsse zu weit
am Kragen viel zu weit

Die Van Rysel Reihe fürs RR ist da sinnvoller geschnitten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. November 2021)

Decathlon Rockrider MTB Jacke & Hose im Test: Gut muss nicht teuer sein
					

Funktionelle Bike-Bekleidung für herbstliches Wetter zum fairen Preis: Was kann die günstige Regen-Kombi des Sport-Riesen?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## nosaint77 (11. November 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Nope, schau dir die Jacke bei der obigen Hose an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1361111



Das müsste die hier sein:




__





						MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren
					

MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren. Strapazierfähige Jacke für MTB Touren bis 4 Std. bei kaltem Wetter.  Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## christian_bd (12. November 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das müsste die hier sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe die Jacke seit einer Woche - finde sie sehr gut. Bei momentanen Temperaturen ~7 Grad genügt mir ein langes Shirt darunter. Bei Regen bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren.


----------



## talybont (12. November 2021)

christian_bd schrieb:


> Habe die Jacke seit einer Woche - finde sie sehr gut. Bei momentanen Temperaturen ~7 Grad genügt mir ein langes Shirt darunter. Bei Regen bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren.


Habe sie heute anprobiert: Schnitt ist gut, ABER, wer hat vergessen, den Front-RV zu hinterlegen? Eingebaute Kältebrücke, da fehlen mir die Worte.
Dazu noch dieser unsägliche Spritzlappen am Bürzel - ich habe sie dort gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_bd (12. November 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Habe sie heute anprobiert: Schnitt ist gut, ABER, wer hat vergessen, den Front-RV zu hinterlegen? Eingebaute Kältebrücke, da fehlen mir die Worte.
> Dazu noch dieser unsägliche Spritzlappen am Bürzel - ich habe sie dort gelassen.


Rv könnte in der Tat ein Thema werden wenn es wirklich kalt wird. Mal schauen. 
Den Bürzelschutz habe ich eingeklappt, werde ihn mal im Matsch testen. Ansonsten kommt er ab... Für 49€ kann ich bisher nicht meckern


----------



## talybont (12. November 2021)

christian_bd schrieb:


> Rv könnte in der Tat ein Thema werden wenn es wirklich kalt wird. Mal schauen.
> Den Bürzelschutz habe ich eingeklappt, werde ihn mal im Matsch testen. Ansonsten kommt er ab... Für 49€ kann ich bisher nicht meckern


Das mit dem Einklappen habe ich auch simuliert - war mir zu viel Stoff im Weg.
Der Reisverschluss war das nogo. Wenn ich 4h bei 5 Grad unterwegs bin und es mir auf jeder Abfahrt da rein zieht, muss ich eine Weste mitnehmen. Dann bin ich aber von Grund auf mit Wintertrikot und Weste wieder flexibler und besser bedient.
Wie gesagt, Schnitt und Verarbeitung sind wirklich gut, aber die Konstruktion.....


----------



## nosaint77 (12. November 2021)

Meine Frau hat sich die Fahrradjacke Straße 500 Damen gekauft. Bei der fehlt der Lappen zum Glück, RV ist nur oben am Hals hinterlegt. Da sie eher Gelegenheitsfahrerin ist, kann sie das in Angesicht des Preises verschmerzen. Notfalls näht sie sich halt einen Streifen Softshellstoff selbst rein 

Ich hab mir für´s pendeln mit dem Rad im Winter eine Wanderhose SH500 X-Warm geholt. Trage Jeans in 33/34, die SH500 hab ich in Größe 48 gekauft. Auf dem Größenetikett steht auch L33/W33, was genau zutrifft. Ein Tick längere Hosenbeine wären mir lieber gewesen, aber in Größe 50 ist sie L34, aber auch W34 und somit zu schlabberig für mich.


----------



## Rolf (15. Dezember 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für´s pendeln mit dem Rad im Winter eine Wanderhose SH500 X-Warm geholt. Trage Jeans in 33/34, die SH500 hab ich in Größe 48 gekauft. Auf dem Größenetikett steht auch L33/W33, was genau zutrifft. Ein Tick längere Hosenbeine wären mir lieber gewesen, aber in Größe 50 ist sie L34, aber auch W34 und somit zu schlabberig für mich.



Wie schwitzig / atmungsaktiv ist die Hose ? Taugt die nur zum Pendeln in der Ebene oder auch um 500 Hm bergauf zu fahren ?


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Dezember 2021)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wie schwitzig / atmungsaktiv ist die Hose ? Taugt die nur zum Pendeln in der Ebene oder auch um 500 Hm bergauf zu fahren ?



Die Hose ist aus einem klassischen normaldicken Softshellstoff der innen angerauht ist. Beim wandern war sie um die 0°C bei leichtem Wind gut wärmend und windabweisend, solange die Reisverschlüsse der Hosentaschen zu sind. Sind die Hosentaschen offen, hat man wegen dem Netzstoff eine Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu regulieren. Die Taschen sind aber auf Höhe der Unterbuxe. Mal so die Hände reinstecken führt zu einer Kältebrücke. Zur Temperaturregulierung gibt es noch zwei weitere Taschen, die sind aber nicht weit weg von den normalen Hosentaschen. Bei sportlichem Einsatz fänd ich einen längst über den Oberschenkel verlaufenden Reisverschluss besser. Insofern also ein klares: selbst ausprobieren. Gemütlich Höhenmeter schruppen geht IMHO, wenn man es eilig hat, könnte es aber zu Hitzestau führen. Wegen Corona hab ich pendeln mit der Bahn und Rad aufs Eis gelegt, sonst hätte ich auch berichten können, wie sie sich bei den täglichen 100hm schlägt.


----------



## Tretor (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte mir für gelegentliches Fahren im Winter/Frühjahr (<=2 Stunden), die Radhose RC100 (https://www.decathlon.de/p/radhose-lang-ohne-trager-winter-rc100/_/R-p-332701?mc=8644132&c=SCHWARZ) und die Fahrradjacke RC500 (https://www.decathlon.de/p/fahrrad-...ongelb-super-sichtbar/_/R-p-304786?mc=8523362) holen. Kann die jemand empfehlen oder lohnt sich z.B. bei der Hose noch etwas mehr zu investieren?


----------



## Altmetal (16. Dezember 2021)

Kommt drauf an, bei welcher Temperatur du noch fahren willst. Zwischen +5 und +10⁰C bin ich auch mit einer Aldi- oder Lidl-Hose unterwegs. Könnte also sein, dass die günstige Hose dir taugt. Hängt auch davon ab, ob du mit dem Polster klarkommst.
Die Jacke habe ich selbst - aktuell zum Kampfpreis zu kriegen. Geht bei mir - mit entsprechenden Schichten drunter - bis 0⁰C. Am Rücken ist mir das Material zu undurchlässig, dann kondensiert der Schweiß, und das wird dann unangenehm. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur die falschen Sachen drunter.


----------



## Rolf (17. Dezember 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Die Hose ist aus einem klassischen normaldicken Softshellstoff der innen angerauht ist. Beim wandern war sie um die 0°C bei leichtem Wind gut wärmend und windabweisend, solange die Reisverschlüsse der Hosentaschen zu sind. Sind die Hosentaschen offen, hat man wegen dem Netzstoff eine Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu regulieren. Die Taschen sind aber auf Höhe der Unterbuxe. Mal so die Hände reinstecken führt zu einer Kältebrücke. Zur Temperaturregulierung gibt es noch zwei weitere Taschen, die sind aber nicht weit weg von den normalen Hosentaschen. Bei sportlichem Einsatz fänd ich einen längst über den Oberschenkel verlaufenden Reisverschluss besser. Insofern also ein klares: selbst ausprobieren. Gemütlich Höhenmeter schruppen geht IMHO, wenn man es eilig hat, könnte es aber zu Hitzestau führen. Wegen Corona hab ich pendeln mit der Bahn und Rad aufs Eis gelegt, sonst hätte ich auch berichten können, wie sie sich bei den täglichen 100hm schlägt.



Danke für die differenzierte und damit gute Antwort 

Dann muss ich das selber ausprobieren. Ich denke die Hose könnte mir etwas zu warm werden, aber man kann eine Wanderhose ja auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten, als beim biken tragen


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2021)

Passen da Protektoren drunter?


----------



## maggus75 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre fast nur Decathlon und bin begeistert von den Sachen. Hier mal meine Erfahrungen.

Für aktuelle Temperaturen deutlich unter Null habe ich jetzt den vierten Winter die günstigste Fahrrad Winterjacke im Einsatz. Rennrad Winterjacke für ca. 35 Euro in schwarz. Ist von Oktober bis März April im EInsatz und wird 1-2x pro Woche gewaschen. Im vierten Winter noch null Probleme. Heute bis -5,8 grad ein Langarm Kipsta drunter und ein Adidas Funktions T-Shirt. Beim Kipsta auch nur die günstigen Keepdry 100 für ca. 9 Euro, sieht im vierten Winter auch noch top aus.

Hab fürn Winter zum fahren Winter Treckingschuhe Quechua SH520 x-warm, lt. Homepage bis ca. -8 in Ruhe und -16 in Bewegung. Mit normalen Socken rein und letzten Winter auch bei unter -8 und Schnee keine kalten Füße beim Radeln.

Unterm Helm Keepdry 500 Mütze um die 7 Euro. Bei Minusgraden nen Wedze Schlauchschal um die 5 Euro. (hab nen empfindlichen Hals).

Hose fahre ich bisher bei 0 Grad und darunter mit ner Run Warm Lauf Tights fürn Winter mit Kalenji Funktionsunterhose und drüber ne Run Warm Jogginghose mit Netz zwischen den Beinen usw.. Kann keine Polsterhosen leiden.

Seit mind. 4000 Km hab ich den NH500 Wanderrucksack 10 Liter für rund 15 Euro als Bike Rucksack ganzjährig im Einsatz (Touren 20 bis 50km). Auch hier keine Schwächen. Zum wandern hab ich auch den 20 Liter davon, jedoch zum biken noch nicht getestet.

Hab mir jetzt mal noch ne Winter Treckinghose Sh100 für rund 25 Euro bestellt, bin gespannt wie die bei Minusgraden zum biken taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (22. Dezember 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Passen da Protektoren drunter?



Falls du die Softshellhose meinst… nein.


----------



## DaTo1978 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

Kurze Frage: gibt es bei Decathlon ne Jacke, die für die aktuellen Temperaturen taugt? Also bis ca -5 Grad.

Grüße David


----------



## maggus75 (22. Dezember 2021)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurze Frage: gibt es bei Decathlon ne Jacke, die für die aktuellen Temperaturen taugt? Also bis ca -5 Grad.
> 
> Grüße David


Hab ich zwei weiter oben geschrieben.



maggus75 schrieb:


> *Für aktuelle Temperaturen deutlich unter Null habe ich jetzt den vierten Winter die günstigste Fahrrad Winterjacke im Einsatz. Rennrad Winterjacke für ca. 35 Euro in schwarz. Ist von Oktober bis März April im EInsatz und wird 1-2x pro Woche gewaschen. Im vierten Winter noch null Probleme.* Heute bis -5,8 grad ein Langarm Kipsta drunter und ein Adidas Funktions T-Shirt. Beim Kipsta auch nur die günstigen Keepdry 100 für ca. 9 Euro, sieht im vierten Winter auch noch top aus.


Wenn ne einfach schwarze Jacke reicht. Heute erst wieder 22km bei minus 5 bis teils minus 7 damit gefahren.


Edit: das ist quasi ne Art Softshelljacke und innen angerauht. Aussen auch sehr robust, bin schon 3x gestürzt und kein Kratzer. Heisst zwar Rennradjacke, hab sie aber nur zum MTB und Gravel fahren. Ist auch keine typische Presswurst Jacke, für mich als 100kg Mann in XXL dadurch auch bequem zu tragen. Hält auch bei Niesel und Regen ne ganze Weile dicht. Ich hab mir jetzt im vierten Winter ne zweite gekauft, wenn die andere mal eingesaut ist und nicht gleich in die Wäsche kommt, da ich normal jeden zweiten Tag fahre. Bei dem Preis ja egal. Zu der vier Jahre alten eigentlich kein Unterschied zu sehen, minimal das Schwarz heller bei der alten vielleicht.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (22. Dezember 2021)

christian_bd schrieb:


> Habe die Jacke seit einer Woche - finde sie sehr gut. Bei momentanen Temperaturen ~7 Grad genügt mir ein langes Shirt darunter. Bei Regen bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren.


Hab die ST 500 ebenfalls. Eigentlich ein super P/L, wenn da nicht ein Aber wäre: Der Reissverschluss ist nicht hinterfüttert. Da zieht es kalt rein. Irgendwie ein kleiner aber ärgerlicher Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## maggus75 (22. Dezember 2021)

Die ST500 in blau mit dem neon roten Reißverschluss habe ich auch. Die habe ich mir für wärmeres Wetter bzw. für den Übergang gekauft. Sie ist auch für 5 bis 15 Grad angegeben und dafür taugt sie auch gut mit T-Shirt oder dann mal Langarm Kipsta drunter.

Wie geschrieben der Reissverschluss der ST 500 ist etwas durchlässig und was bei kälteren Temperaturen schwerer wiegt, sie ist nach unten zu durchlässig bzw. zu offen, also kein leichter Gummizug, der die Jacke eng am Bund anliegen lässt und so abdichtet.

Die schwarze Fahrrad Winterjacke RC500 für 34,99 (nicht verwechseln, es gibt auch eine RC500 Regenjacke für 49,99) hat unten einen leichten Gummizug oder sowas, das heisst die dichtet besser ab und deshalb auch gut in die Minusgrade rein zu fahren. Mir geht das aber mit den Namen nicht ein, ich meine die erste vor vier Jahren habe ich ziemlich sicher als BTWIN RC100 gekauft. Es gibt sie auch in neongelb, da heisst sie auch noch RC100. Die schwarze heisst aber jetzt Triban RC500. Entweder ein Fehler im Shop oder bewusst aufgewertet. Preis bleib gleich für 34,99. Wenn ich sie vergleiche, hat sich nur die Brusttasche geändert. Alte Version seitlicher Eingriff, neue Version von oben. Neu ist besser, da bei der alten das Smartphone leicht rausrutschen konnte.


----------

